# TTC after D&C on 11/15



## dueinMay

Hi everyone, I had a D & C on 11/15 and I think I am all done bleeding. Anyone else on the same schedule. I want to try again ASAP but have no idea what to expect?? Don't know if I should buy some OPK's or just wait until my first AF post D & C? Looking for buddies in the same boat.


----------



## meeky81

Hi there :flower:

Sorry for you loss.

I had an EPRC on the 13th November....waiting for my first AF before trying again (on doctors advise)

This wait is KILLING me, want to be TTC again already!

I bled for about 11 days...not too heavily though, and got a negative pregnancy test around the same time.

Had ovulation pains last Wed (14 days after procedure)...so hoping and praying AF arrives next Wed.

My cycle was like clock work pre MMC, 27 days, so hoping it gets back to normal ASAP.

Really hoping to have a positive test on 31st Dec! start 2013 as i mean to go on!

Are you waiting for first AF? Or trying straight away?

x


----------



## dueinMay

I took a pregnancy test last week and it still came up positive, I should take another. I keep going back and forth about waiting until my first AF, it seems that is what I should do since I really have no idea what cycle day I would be on right now. My doc said I probably won't have a period for 6 weeks, that seems so far away. I am very nervous about what is to come, as far as will I be fertile right away? Will I have trouble getting pregnant? How are you feeling about that?


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> I took a pregnancy test last week and it still came up positive, I should take another. I keep going back and forth about waiting until my first AF, it seems that is what I should do since I really have no idea what cycle day I would be on right now. My doc said I probably won't have a period for 6 weeks, that seems so far away. I am very nervous about what is to come, as far as will I be fertile right away? Will I have trouble getting pregnant? How are you feeling about that?

I know what you mean, i really wanted to try straigtht away, but the thing that made my decision to wait, was, if i were to get pregnant again straight and god forbid, miscarry again, I would always blame myself for not waiting...even if its totally unrelated, i know i would think it was my fault...

I have been told by lots of drs/nurses that you are most fertile up to 6 months after a MC and i have several friends that have miscarried and been pregnant within the first 3 cycles...so just really hoping that will be me too and feeling quite optimistic at the moment...

I knows its all going to be so stressful...worrying about getting pregnant again, when pregnant, worrying about miscarriage....just hoping and praying that our next little bean will be our forever baby


----------



## dueinMay

I have heard the same thing about being more fertile after a miscarriage, I also hope it is true for me. 

We were "lucky" (so with thought) with this pregnancy, it only took two months to get pregnant. With our last baby we tried for well over a year and I ended up taking clomid. I kept thinking, man this is too good to be true. I guess it was. 

How far along were you? Some days I feel positive, like you, others I feel so depressed and sad. Such a roller coaster.


----------



## meeky81

We also got pregnant in our first cycle of trying, so couldn't believe our luck!

Baby had a heart beat at 7weeks 5 days, had stopped by the following week 8 weeks 4 days, had the EPRC at what would have been 9weeks...

I'm not sure I've totally dealt with it yet, just blocking it out really and focusing on getting a BFP.

Today was my appt for my 12week scan, felt sad today, my sister is also pregnant, we found out the same day, she had her scan on Monday, and put her pics on FB, really pleased for her, but sad for myself...

The first day i went back to work after a week off, 3 people announced their pregnancies in my department, aswell as numerous people on fb, so starting to get used to it now...not sure if i'm more aware because of my situation, but it does feel like everyone is getting pregnant! Even William and Kate are preganant!


----------



## dueinMay

I know exactly what you mean, all of a sudden it's like you are a magnet to all pregnant people. It is very hard. I work at in OB office, so it is constanly around me. 

I aslo got to see my baby's heartbeat at my 8 week appointment. All was fine until I went in for my 12 week check, no fetal tones were found. Doctor said baby stopped growing at about 9 weeks. 

I kind of feel like people just expect that you are fine because it was still early on, but I feel like it is a much bigger deal than that. I just want to scream, it's not like I just had a tooth pulled or something, that was a baby in there!!! AHH!

Ok, I think I feel better now.


----------



## mouse_chicky

May I join you ladies? My d&c was 11/20 and I stopped bleeding a few days ago. My baby was around 7 weeks. I hope to ttc as soon as possible, but I'll ask my doctor about the time frame tomorrow at my 2 week appointment.
I had been trying for 10 cycles, so this loss was hearbreaking. My dd only took 3 months even though I have endometriosis. I'm hoping to take advantage of my fertile window.
The worst part this wait. I'm in limbo. My opks are still pretty dark so I assume a hpt would be too. 
meeky, I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant. My SIL is pg and it's hard to hear her talk about her ms. Also, I actually cried a little when I found out Will and Kate are pregnant. :dohh: So pathetic. It's not like they're pg to spite me.
dueinMay, people do think it's not a big deal, but it totally is? Someone said, I should just focus on trying again, and, although I am, I wanted to say, "It's only been 2 weeks! It's not like buring cookies and starting over!"


----------



## meeky81

Hey Mousy chick :flower:

Really sorry for your loss...its so heart breaking, and some days I wonder how I'm coping...other days I feel ok...

The limbo part is probably the worst, wanting to try, but knowing your body won't let you just yet (or that the drs have told you you shouldn't!)...The wait is killing me, I've honestly neer looked forward to a period as much as I am now....

One thing I did notice, is that I've never experienced ovulation pains before the MC, whereas last week I could really feel them....the same day I went for a reflexology massage, and she told me I was ovulating....so fingers crossed I was, and the witch will arrive sometime next week....will hopefully help when TTC too...have also bought sticks..

I know what you mean about Will and Kate, its constantly in the news papers, on the TV, The one Show even did a Special show a few nights ago, where people were announicng their pregnancies on TV...and I just felt numb....

I don't think people really understand what its like to have a MC, unless they've experieenced it themselves....its not only the loss of the baby to cope with, but the physically the bleeding, and also, for me, accepting the little life I was looking forward to and planning in my head from June onwards, isn't going to be anymore....

Everyone grieves in Different ways, and if you need to cry, then cry, no-one else can tell you when you should have moved on or stop being upset...

I hope that you both are pregnant again as soon as physically possible, nothing will replace the little bean we lost, but I know I won't be able to smile again properly, until I'm pregnant again

Are you doing anything different since the MC? I've started drinking Raspberry leaf tea 
https://centerpregnancy.com/getting...hile-trying-to-conceive-and-during-pregnancy/

and taking 

Royal Jelly https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html

Happy to keep this thread going to support:hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

meeky, it's good that your having signs of ovulating. All the better to catch the eggy next time. ;) I never had o pains until a couple of months before miscarriage. I actually thought I had an ovarian cyst because I'd never felt that kind of pain before, but it was all fine. :blush: Still wondering if maybe the endo creeping back may have influenced the ovulation pain.
I'm not sure what I'm going to do this go around ttc. Last time I temped, used opks, prenatals, and preseed. I was on femara but I'm not doing that again. I've heard of raspberry tea and royal jelly, but haven't thought about trying it yet.
Honestly, right now I'm kind of in a soda and junk food kick. I should probably cool it and eat healthy, but I've been depressed.
It's good to have people to go through this journey with. I hope we can all be bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## meeky81

Fingers crossed that the Endo isn't causing the pains x

I bought Preseed for last time, but we fell so quickly I din't get to use it, will defo use it this time, as don't really have CM, and will try anythign to ensure we get that BFP asap! I'm also taking folic Acid, vitamin D and B12....

I cut out caffiene when I found ou ti was pregnant, but when I found out that I was going to miscarry, felt abit rebeliious, and drnak coffee/diet coke non stop for the first few weeks....am now reducing my intake gradually up until my AF...then will cut it out completely once she arrives...the Raspberyr tea is actualyl really nice, so finding it easy to substitute Coffee with that...I'm also intending to eat alot healthier once AF arrives...I'm eating plenty of Blueberries, Raspberries and Pineaple, as jave heard they are all good for fertility...

I don't want to get too obsessed with the whole TTC and almost feel liek the more I keep changing things, the more pressure I'm putting on myself...so will see what happens this month and go from there, just can't wait for to be CD1!!

Bump buddies would be great - PMA - we will be pregnant again in the very near future! :thumbup:


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> May I join you ladies? My d&c was 11/20 and I stopped bleeding a few days ago. My baby was around 7 weeks. I hope to ttc as soon as possible, but I'll ask my doctor about the time frame tomorrow at my 2 week appointment.
> I had been trying for 10 cycles, so this loss was hearbreaking. My dd only took 3 months even though I have endometriosis. I'm hoping to take advantage of my fertile window.
> The worst part this wait. I'm in limbo. My opks are still pretty dark so I assume a hpt would be too.
> meeky, I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant. My SIL is pg and it's hard to hear her talk about her ms. Also, I actually cried a little when I found out Will and Kate are pregnant. :dohh: So pathetic. It's not like they're pg to spite me.
> dueinMay, people do think it's not a big deal, but it totally is? Someone said, I should just focus on trying again, and, although I am, I wanted to say, "It's only been 2 weeks! It's not like buring cookies and starting over!"

Hi and welcome! So sorry for your loss. I understand the feeling of being in limbo. We will all have to keep each other posted on when we are ovulating and such, we should be some what on the same schedule. 
I love your example of burning cookies and starting over. :thumbup:


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> Fingers crossed that the Endo isn't causing the pains x
> 
> I bought Preseed for last time, but we fell so quickly I din't get to use it, will defo use it this time, as don't really have CM, and will try anythign to ensure we get that BFP asap! I'm also taking folic Acid, vitamin D and B12....
> 
> I cut out caffiene when I found ou ti was pregnant, but when I found out that I was going to miscarry, felt abit rebeliious, and drnak coffee/diet coke non stop for the first few weeks....am now reducing my intake gradually up until my AF...then will cut it out completely once she arrives...the Raspberyr tea is actualyl really nice, so finding it easy to substitute Coffee with that...I'm also intending to eat alot healthier once AF arrives...I'm eating plenty of Blueberries, Raspberries and Pineaple, as jave heard they are all good for fertility...
> 
> I don't want to get too obsessed with the whole TTC and almost feel liek the more I keep changing things, the more pressure I'm putting on myself...so will see what happens this month and go from there, just can't wait for to be CD1!!
> 
> Bump buddies would be great - PMA - we will be pregnant again in the very near future! :thumbup:

Great job on the healthy diet! I went nuts eating tuna and sushi right after my MC :wacko: 

Bump buddies would be GREAT!!! I have my fingers crossed for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Got back from my post-op appointment. My doctor was kind of vague on things---he said he generally recommends 3 months but people have had successful pregnancies conceiving before then. We've decided to wait for a period to give time for the Paxil to work. I was uncertain about going on it, but he said it wouldn't delay my ttc; I'd just quit taking it when I get pregnant.
I've decided to take another week off work and go home to visit my mom. I think it'll help to not have to pull it together in front of people :haha:, to just bake Christmas cookies, and chill with my daughter while the hormones are leaving my body and the Paxil is taking affect.
I feel much calmer now that I have a plan for rejuvenation. 

Hope you ladies are doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

I thought I'd comment and follow in here. I was induced on 17th November and delivered my angel that day. I'd had a poor prognosis at the scan at 12+1 and by the repeat scan at 13+3, baby had left us. I've been bleeding ever since, but for the last two weeks or more, it's been spotting. Pale, pinkish brown, can wear the same panty liner all day easily. I do just wish it'd stop and let normality return.

My husband returns from deployment in a month, and I'd love to be able to try from then. Our appointment with the obstetrician to discuss the genetics results is 7th January.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for your loss mandaanda. :hugs: Welcome to our little group.


----------



## meeky81

Mouse Chicky - I think how long you choose o wait is a personal choice. ON these forums its seems to range from 1 month to 3 months...but I don't' know that there's any medical reason to wait as long as 3? Pleased the Paxil won't affect TTC :)

A nice week visiting your mum will defo help, best to keep yourself busy, plus it will fill some of the time until your next AF! And yes, will be nice to just let your emotions be, and not have to suppress them

Really pleased you're feeling much calmer x It won't be too long before you're trying again and hopefully we'll all be posting in the First Trimester forum.

MandaAnda - Welcome and so sorry for your loss. Do you know why you had the miscarriage? I had an enlarged Yolk sac - which means there were more than likely Chromosome abnormalities. I won't be getting any "results" I don't think, although they will be testing the foetus. They said its not something that is a re-occurring thing, just basically bad luck :(

January will be great, start the new year a fresh and hopefully we'll all be expecting our rainbow babies in Sept/Oct

I'm so impatient for my period....really really hoping that it comes next Wed...that will be 4 weeks from EPRC, and 14 days since ovulation....All I'm thinking about at the moment is TTC again, its becoming a little obsessive, so AF cannot come quick enough! I know it can take up to 6 weeks normally, and in some ladies cases much much longer, that must be so tough :( Fingers crossed I'm one of the lucky ones 

X


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, my first scan showed an 8mm nuchal fold, fluid in the chest and abdominal cavities and a bright bowel. Baby really wasn't well, and they were surprised baby had lived that long, as they'd expect me to have already miscarried such an ill little one. They said it could be due to an infection or a chromosomal abnormality. From the research I've done and what I know, I'm pretty sure it was chromosomal. And the nuchal fold was so obvious on scan and even when I delivered my angel. The only reason I was offered testing really is because baby lived so long and that I has to be induced after it passed away. If I'd been earlier, like most women are, they wouldn't have offered anything, I don't think.

If this discharge didn't have the pinky/tan colouring, I would just say it was normal CM and not m/c related. I'd like for something to be normal when hubby gets home.


----------



## MandaAnda

Just to say, I think it's just creamy cm. nothing on wiping. It's just the yellowishness of it that makes me wonder. But bfn today, so hormones must be gone. An opk showed a very light test line, so I'm now charting as creamy cm and hoping for ovulation. Hubby's home in 25 days, so it'll be interesting to see how it all works out.


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> Meeky, my first scan showed an 8mm nuchal fold, fluid in the chest and abdominal cavities and a bright bowel. Baby really wasn't well, and they were surprised baby had lived that long, as they'd expect me to have already miscarried such an ill little one. They said it could be due to an infection or a chromosomal abnormality. From the research I've done and what I know, I'm pretty sure it was chromosomal. And the nuchal fold was so obvious on scan and even when I delivered my angel. The only reason I was offered testing really is because baby lived so long and that I has to be induced after it passed away. If I'd been earlier, like most women are, they wouldn't have offered anything, I don't think.
> 
> If this discharge didn't have the pinky/tan colouring, I would just say it was normal CM and not m/c related. I'd like for something to be normal when hubby gets home.

I'm so sorry, it really is heart breaking. When i went for my first scan (paid for an early one at 7 weeks) the Doctor was also surprised to see a heart beat - she kept saying its "a unfortunate there's a heart beat"...because she was so certain it wasn't going to be a viable pregnancy...my partner and I thought this was a little insensitive of her...the second scan there was still a heartbeat and she was even more surprised, using the same "unfortunate"phrase, my Patner pulled her up on it, as it just seemed a little wrong to keep saying it, she explained that she was certain the pregnancy would not last, and atleast if the heartbeat had stopped, we could begin to grieve etc....still, thought it was abit harsh, and won't be having my next private scan with her!

I'm so worried that I can't have a healthy baby...I've not got any other children and although I know the chromosone abnormality is quite common, I still can't help but think "what if there's something seriously wrong with me"....I hoping my AF arrives today (CD27) or tomorrow...had a few crampy stomach aches over the weekend and my mood has been abit low, so a good few inidicators she's on her way! I can't wait to be on CD1!

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## MandaAnda

Just keep reminding yourself that most chromosomal abnormalities are a fluke. Any sign of AF today? ((hugs))


----------



## meeky81

Heya,

No sign of AF yet!

I'm panicking a little....what do you ladies thinks...

So, I'm pretty certian I OV'd around the wed 28/ Thur 29th of Nov, because i had pains for the the first time ever...(not sure if the pains are usually before/during or after??)...I DTD on Sunday the 2nd Dec...so roughly 4/5 days after (Assuming I actually Ov'd on 28th/29th)...I wondering if there's a small I chance I might be pregnant?! Whe i say panicking, I only mean bcause might uerus might not be ready for healthy pregnancy yet etc...and I've done all sorts of things that you shouldnt do whne pregnant...I went to a spa on sat and sat in a hot tub and steam room, had massages and facials, have been drinking coffee and alcohol....

Obv thats most likely wishful thinking, as I've not had any symptoms...but if I think of all the if's and but's...IF I ovulated 24-36 hours after the pain, means I OV'd on the potentially the Fri/Sat...and I've just googled it (Yes, the dreaded google! lol) and an egg CAN live for 2-3 days in some cases?

So there is a very small chance I may have caught the eggy? I'm defo not getting my hopes up, but have planted the seed of doubt in my mind now! lol

I shall keep you updated

How are you ladies today?!

xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Pretty sure eggs don't live that long. But you could've ovulated a second time? Or maybe those pains weren't ov? Get peeing on sticks! ;)


----------



## Megan1986

I am going to jump in here ladies! Ready to start TTC again after a loss at the end of Oct. We saw a heartbeat at 6w0d and nothing at 8w4d. :( Had a D&C on 11/1. I had bleeding for 2 weeks and spotting for a few weeks after, but very light and only when wiping. AF showed up 5 days ago and was really really light, which I read was very normal for first cycle after a D&C. Hoping for a baby soon. It took 6 months to get that first BFP which resulted in Baby Hope, but really hopeful this time we will have good luck and happy news soon!


----------



## Megan1986

Megan1986 said:


> I am going to jump in here ladies! Ready to start TTC again after a loss at the end of Oct. We saw a heartbeat at 6w0d and nothing at 8w4d. :( Had a D&C on 11/1. I had bleeding for 2 weeks and spotting for a few weeks after, but very light and only when wiping. AF showed up 5 days ago and was really really light, which I read was very normal for first cycle after a D&C. Hoping for a baby soon. It took 6 months to get that first BFP which resulted in Baby Hope, but really hopeful this time we will have good luck and happy news soon!

Baby Hope was the name we gave our angel baby


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda - I think i'm probably Clutching at straws! lol...I've never had OPV pains before, but apparently, the day you have them, isn't neccesarily the day you ovulate, you cna have them before, during and after... so potentially could have OV'd at the weekend we BD...who knows...POAS this morning and nothing...I just want to know where i stand, so would be happy for AF to arrive also, as I'd not planned to try until after that, and got my head around waiting for one cycle etc...

Megan1986 - Welcome and Really sorry for your loss. baby Hope is a beautiful name x You're at your most fertile now, so fingers crossed it won't take long before you get your rainbow baby. How many days after you MC did you have your first AF? What were your cycles like before? I was so regular at 27 days and really hope AF returns soon...Its CD 30 today (based on day of EPRC)

DueinMay/Mouse_Chicky - How are you today? x

Hope everyone is doing ok

x


----------



## dueinMay

Megan1986 said:


> I am going to jump in here ladies! Ready to start TTC again after a loss at the end of Oct. We saw a heartbeat at 6w0d and nothing at 8w4d. :( Had a D&C on 11/1. I had bleeding for 2 weeks and spotting for a few weeks after, but very light and only when wiping. AF showed up 5 days ago and was really really light, which I read was very normal for first cycle after a D&C. Hoping for a baby soon. It took 6 months to get that first BFP which resulted in Baby Hope, but really hopeful this time we will have good luck and happy news soon!

Hi Megan, so sorry for your loss. I am in the same boat (obviously) and am going to TTC as soon as I get my period. Still waiting on that. Sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## meeky81

Hey Ladies,

I just had a reflexology massage just now and the lady is pretty good with diagnosing things...she told me that she can feel my lining breaking down and I can expect my period today or tomorrow and it will be quite a light one...so fingers crossed she's right!

Really cannot wait to be on CD1!!

x


----------



## Megan1986

meeky81 said:


> MandaAnda - I think i'm probably Clutching at straws! lol...I've never had OPV pains before, but apparently, the day you have them, isn't neccesarily the day you ovulate, you cna have them before, during and after... so potentially could have OV'd at the weekend we BD...who knows...POAS this morning and nothing...I just want to know where i stand, so would be happy for AF to arrive also, as I'd not planned to try until after that, and got my head around waiting for one cycle etc...
> 
> Megan1986 - Welcome and Really sorry for your loss. baby Hope is a beautiful name x You're at your most fertile now, so fingers crossed it won't take long before you get your rainbow baby. How many days after you MC did you have your first AF? What were your cycles like before? I was so regular at 27 days and really hope AF returns soon...Its CD 30 today (based on day of EPRC)
> 
> DueinMay/Mouse_Chicky - How are you today? x
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> x

I started spotting at 36 days post D&C and my cycles were always 35-36 days. I have been bleeding pretty light but it seems to be slowing down.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Meeky, dueinMay, I hope AF starts for you soon so you can be on your way to :bfp:! 

Welcome, megan. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: I'm glad af is almost over for you. Now's the wait to O. ;)

I just got back from my mom's, and it was very relaxing and healing. I took an opk just to check the status of my hormones and it was still + but not as dark as before. I figure I still have a few weeks to wait unitl AF. I feel like I'm in negative weeks of pregnancy. :haha: (The weeks before AF, before ovulation, and conception that I'm sure will take place very soon.)

Hugs and :dust:


----------



## meeky81

Morning Ladies,

How are we all today?

Still no sign of AF (CD32)...but have got stomach ache - not sure if that's me imagining it, if its bowel related (TMI) or an actual sign of AF...I'm so desperately hoping its a sign of AF. 

I tried to explain to my OH last night, how much this is killing me and pretty much every minute of every day is consumed by my thoughts around pregnancy and trying again, and until i get an AF, we can't begin to try, and he doesn't get it atall...."stop worrying about it, a few more weeks won't make much difference" kind of attitude...I know he doesn't mean to upset me and doesn't really know what to say....but its so frustrating....he got over the MC the day we were told the heart beat stopped, didn't see it as a baby yet...for me I've been living and breathing it ever since, and feel like i can't start to move on (I'll never ever get over this mc, but want to look to the future) until I'm pregnant again, or am atleast trying...

Mouse_chicky - Pleased you had a nice break...some time out is most definitely needed. hopefully the next "negative Week" of pregnancies fly by, especially as its xmas, hope there's plenty to keep you busy! :o)

xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm the same Meeky. I think a new, healthy, pregnancy will be what I need to heal from this. I guess I'm lucky in a sense that I literally can't try for at least 2.5 weeks more, as that's when my hubby's home from deployment. And I had what looked like ewcm today, so I think the first ovulation is on its way. CD28 today.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed we can all have a new pregnancy very soon.

Waiting is hard (really hard), but it'll be worth it.:cloud9:


----------



## meeky81

Morning Ladies,

How are we all?

So, still no sign of AF, so did a test (or 10) yesterday and they're all positive...did a clear blue digital and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant.

We DTD on the 1st Dec ( 2 weeks ago) and the 6th...I really am unsure if i'm pregnant or its left over HCG from miscarriage.

I phoned the EPU and I'm waiting for a scan, so they can confirm if there;s any retained products from my EPRC...but prob won't be for atleast a week, maybe longer with the xmas peropd, so in the meantime in total limbo :(


I had all sorts of nights planned involving alcohol over the next week, so going to have to cancel them just incase...

Keep swaying from feeling lik ei could be pregnant to feeling like it must be left over Hormones.....hating this situation and not sure how i'll survive the next few weeks...

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## MandaAnda

I delivered 17/11, and I stopped bleeding about 6/12 (it had been very light and brown a week prior). I took a super sensitive hpt (10miu) on 8/12, and it was definitely negative. I'm likely ovulating around now (ewcm but no positive opk yet).

I hope it's a real bfp for you. xx


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> I delivered 17/11, and I stopped bleeding about 6/12 (it had been very light and brown a week prior). I took a super sensitive hpt (10miu) on 8/12, and it was definitely negative. I'm likely ovulating around now (ewcm but no positive opk yet).
> 
> I hope it's a real bfp for you. xx

Thanks alot hun x

I've managed to get a scan for Thursday morning, they'll check for retained products, if none there, they'll want to see me again in 2 weeks to see if they can see a viable pregnancy...

I've been reading alot on the forums, and some people get positive tests 6/7 weeks after, so really trying not to get my hopes hope, trying to think "what will be, will be"...jsut want to know either way x

How are you?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Meeky, I hope your scan goes well. Fingers crossed for a :bfp:

MandaAnda, I'm glad you'll be ovulating soon! Catch that eggy. 

Today, tmi, but once when I wiped, there was a twinge of brown. AF? I hope so!


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I delivered 17/11, and I stopped bleeding about 6/12 (it had been very light and brown a week prior). I took a super sensitive hpt (10miu) on 8/12, and it was definitely negative. I'm likely ovulating around now (ewcm but no positive opk yet).
> 
> I hope it's a real bfp for you. xx
> 
> Thanks alot hun x
> 
> I've managed to get a scan for Thursday morning, they'll check for retained products, if none there, they'll want to see me again in 2 weeks to see if they can see a viable pregnancy...
> 
> I've been reading alot on the forums, and some people get positive tests 6/7 weeks after, so really trying not to get my hopes hope, trying to think "what will be, will be"...jsut want to know either way x
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...


Be sure to let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## meeky81

Hey ladies,

Hope all is well x How is everyone?!

I'm so anxious for the scan tomorro, took today off work, this wait is killing me! have been testing everyday, and today i'm pretty sure its darker, which i'm taking as an encouraging sign, but still trying to not get my hopes up!

photos attached, darker one this morning...did a digi and still said only 1-2 weeks though, so who knows

x
 



Attached Files:







20121217_213802-1-1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1









20121219_075813-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well x How is everyone?!
> 
> I'm so anxious for the scan tomorro, took today off work, this wait is killing me! have been testing everyday, and today i'm pretty sure its darker, which i'm taking as an encouraging sign, but still trying to not get my hopes up!
> 
> photos attached, darker one this morning...did a digi and still said only 1-2 weeks though, so who knows
> 
> x

That looks darker to me :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Definitely darker!

I think I ov'd over the weekend, when I was away and didn't test. It's not a missed chance, as hubby's not back for another two weeks yet. Just annoying that I may be on my period when he returns, but then I'll also be pleased to be starting a new cycle.


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda - That's great news about ovulating....good sign your body is getting back to normal! Fingers crossed for you. IT will be lovely timing if you're coming off your period and ready to try when hubbys back! Did you get the results from the testing you were having done?

Just back from Scan. My lining looks nice and thick and womb heallthy, no blood or signs of period coming anytime soon.

She can see i ovulated, but this would be a very early pregnancy if i am, so can't see much else. There's a tiny thing in the womb, which could be the start of a sac...can't be sure though....

I think i know roughly when i ovulated, and it was about 15 days ago, so assuming period would have come if it was going too?

She couldn't see any obvious signs of retatned products, so if there are any, they are too small to pick and would come out in my next period. So no need for another operation! Phew!

Had my bloods taken this morning and will go again sat morning, will get the results Xmas eve....if they've gone up, i'm pregnant, if not, then must just be my body taking an age for hormones to come down!

Really trying to not get too excited, but its looking quite positve. Relived by lining looks thick and healhty, as atleast if i am pregnant, baby has a nice environment to grow

She's calling me later with my levels today, but don't really mean much on their own, but good to know what they are!

will keep you all updated

x


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 sounds promising! Best of luck. I hope to be there soon.


----------



## meeky81

thanks Due in May! Are you chrting etc to see when you ovulate?

I really wish i had now, as have no idea when i OV'd for sure...

got my first blood test results back

blood 261
Progesterone 81

she said she doesn't want to get my hopes up, but consistent with a new pregnancy....261HCG sounds low to me, but i understand that its all about the doubling...so cannot wait to have my blood test sat and get results! xx


----------



## dueinMay

I think I have a day or two left of AF then I am just going to be using OPK's like a mad woman! :wacko: I have never been good at the temping thing. Can't wait to see what your lab results are on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## meeky81

lol....POAS is sooooo addictive! I defo think its a good idea to use them straight away, as apparently OV after a MC can be all over the place, and not the same as it used to be before MC....Really keeping my fingers crossed for you...

x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck meeky! It sounds promising.


----------



## boodley

[/QUOTE]" Also, I actually cried a little when I found out Will and Kate are pregnant. :dohh: So pathetic. It's not like they're pg to spite me."[/QUOTE]

Sorry - just had to butt in when I saw this comment - ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got married exactly one week after they did - nowhere near as fancy, mind you. And it almost feels - shame on me - like a competition that they've won!! I had ERPC four weeks ago. They're due around same time as we would have been. It just feels so unfair that we'll have to see about their pregnancy and delivery while we're so aware of how that contrasts with our loss. Not that I don't wish them the best, coz I do. I'd never ever want anyone to go through this. Just.....it's hard too. 

Anyway, sorry for intruding! 

Bx


----------



## meeky81

" Also, I actually cried a little when I found out Will and Kate are pregnant. :dohh: So pathetic. It's not like they're pg to spite me."[/QUOTE]

Sorry - just had to butt in when I saw this comment - ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got married exactly one week after they did - nowhere near as fancy, mind you. And it almost feels - shame on me - like a competition that they've won!! I had ERPC four weeks ago. They're due around same time as we would have been. It just feels so unfair that we'll have to see about their pregnancy and delivery while we're so aware of how that contrasts with our loss. Not that I don't wish them the best, coz I do. I'd never ever want anyone to go through this. Just.....it's hard too. 

Anyway, sorry for intruding! 

Bx[/QUOTE]

So sorry for your loss x You're not intruding:flower: Everyone is welcome to join in x

Its so hard having to read things in the media ALL the time, it feels like so many famous people are getting pregnant, david walliams and his wife, Rochelle from the saturdays, Will and Kate....My sisters baby is due 3 days before mine would have been born, and although i'm incredibly happy for her, a little bit of me dies inside each time she posts one of those "baby progress" thingys on FB - its a constant reminder of excatly where I would have been at pretty much the same time

Big hugs xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, the results are in, but I'd asked them to schedule a meeting to discuss them after hubby's back. So, two weeks Monday we'll find out. The called me today with a date for baby's burial, which I'd also asked to be delayed due to hubby being away. But it was for the 3rd, which is the day after he returns from the Falklands, and I feel that's cutting it too close since their flights can be rescheduled sometimes, crazy as the military is. The nurse said it may be February, as she thinks they do it monthly, but she'll get back to me either way.

Congrats on good news for you either way, by the sounds of it. Perhaps a bfp (fingers and toes crossed) but at least no need to go to theatre! xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey boodley! I'm glad I wasn't the only one. :haha:

MandaAnda, I'm glad they have the results back for you. I hope you and your hubby get answers soon. :hugs:

Ok, meeky, it's Monday (at least for me.) Have you got the blood results yet?

In case I don't get back on here, Merry Christmas to everyone!!!:xmas7::xmas6::xmas10::xmas3:


----------



## meeky81

MandAanda - fingers crossed the results are something staight forward, and not a re-occring thing x

Mouse_chicky - Thanks for your well wishes...


And the results are in...I'm officially pregnant! :happydance: HGC has doubled and I've got a scan scheduled for next Sat (29th)...so i guess its going to be an anxious few weeks/months for us...as although i'm thrilled, can't let myself get excited or attached.....

Hope everyone has a wonderful christmas and thanks for your support so far...I guess this is only the start though! xx

Keep us posted on all of your progress, hoping and praying you all get your BFP's very soon x


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> MandAanda - fingers crossed the results are something staight forward, and not a re-occring thing x
> 
> Mouse_chicky - Thanks for your well wishes...
> 
> 
> And the results are in...I'm officially pregnant! :happydance: HGC has doubled and I've got a scan scheduled for next Sat (29th)...so i guess its going to be an anxious few weeks/months for us...as although i'm thrilled, can't let myself get excited or attached.....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful christmas and thanks for your support so far...I guess this is only the start though! xx
> 
> Keep us posted on all of your progress, hoping and praying you all get your BFP's very soon x

Wonderful news Meeky!! Merry Christmas to you. Prayers for a healthy pregnancy coming your way.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, can I join? I had a MC at 10 weeks on 10/31, and just had a D&C on 12/21 because of tissue left behind and recurrent bleeding. So far I feel okay, some bleeding and back pain, but otherwise okay. I'm soooo ready to TTC again! I'm just ready to have sex LOL. We've had sex maybe 10 times since I got my BFP on 9/21! Grrrr. LOL. I think we'll just NTNP this cycle and TTC next time. Before this I was lucky that I get O symptoms, so hopefully those start back up again and we can time it good and get a BFP real quick!! I have this empty hole in my heart, I need a family!
Baby dust to all you!


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, congrats on your pregnancy! I knew it! :D

I've got a lovely Christmas present. Well, Boxing Day anyway. I started my period today! First one since the miscarriage. And I'm hoping it'll be done by the time hubby's back in 7 days. If it's a normal cycle, that could mean I'm due to ovulate right after our post mortem results and right before or around both our birthdays!


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> Meeky, congrats on your pregnancy! I knew it! :D
> 
> I've got a lovely Christmas present. Well, Boxing Day anyway. I started my period today! First one since the miscarriage. And I'm hoping it'll be done by the time hubby's back in 7 days. If it's a normal cycle, that could mean I'm due to ovulate right after our post mortem results and right before or around both our birthdays!

That's fantastic news, timing couldn't be better :) really keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome ready4family! I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Yay for AF MandaAnda! :happydance: (This is the only time in our lives when we want AF, :haha:)

I don't think I'm ever going to get AF. :growlmad: It's been over 5 weeks since D&C. And I'm still testing positive on hpt. It's getting lighter, but still. Is that normal?


----------



## ready4family

I'm excited for my first AF too! I forgot what it's like to have clear CM, it's been 3 mths since I've experienced that! It's the little things in life.... ;)


----------



## ready4family

Ugh here I was thinking 6 days after my D&C that I was almost back to normal, I just went to the restroom, and gasped when I saw how much blood was in the toilet! Sorry TMI, but I'm here at work and I'm sure others heard. I don't like these things that make me gasp, happened when I passed tissue. The blood is so dark like when I MC too.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I was like that too. Just light pink spotting after D&C, then five or six days later, full on dark red and brown junk. :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone's doing ok today. 
Enjoying time off during Christmas break.

:hug:

Soon it'll be 2013! Lots of 2013 :bfp:s please.


----------



## JadeEmChar

Hi all!

Congrats Meeky :)

I had a d&c on the 15th Nov and my christmas present was my af! YAY!

Bring on 2013 and lots of BFP's


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome JadeEmChar! Yay for AF! Fingers crossed for a speedy, sticky :bfp: for you soon.


----------



## meeky81

Nearly the new year ladies! Lets hope 2013 is the year for us all to have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

Some 2 week waits happening over the next few weeks....be keeping my fingers crosed for you all!

Had my scan yesterday, 9mm gest sac and 3mm yolk sac, she thinks i'm around 5 weeks, which ties in with when we BD! Have another scan in 2 weeks on the 12th jan, hoping and praying to see a healthy bean and heartbeat...going to be a looooong 2 weeks, trying to be positive!

x


----------



## JadeEmChar

Hope you are all fairing well and enjoying new years!

Mouse chicky: You too hun :)

Meeky: Yay! Its so great when you get to see a yolk sac! Grow baby grow :) 

Im thinking about using opks to help ttc, what about everyone else?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm definitely using opks again. It's nice to have some idea when to bd. I used to temp but I think I'm not going to do that again, as I got a tad obsessive. :blush: Watch I say that, and I'll be tempting next week. :haha: 
Right now I'm using opks just to track my hormones getting back to normal. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## dueinMay

How are you doing Meeky???


----------



## ready4family

I had my 2 week post op appt for my D&C, and it went great! I told the dr I stopped bleeding 5 days ago and that I think ovulated yesterday, he asked if we tried it out haha. I looked embarrassed and said "uhm no?" haha. He told me it's fine because you just want to wait for your uterus to heal and once you stop bleeding your cervix closes and you're ready to go. So he officially gave us the green light to start TTC again! I'm so excited!! :D


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> How are you doing Meeky???

Hey,

I'm been extremely neurotic this week and working myself into a frenzy :dohh:

The only symptom i've had is breast tenderness and yesterday is really started to fade....worked myslef up even more and went to a&e this afternoon...

They tested my urine, and there were traces of blood, so panicked some more whilst waiting to see a doctor in the EPU,,,waited 3 hours,,,by that time i actually felt like i was going to faint! they took my blood pressure and it was high...was feeling so stressed...

The doctor checked my cervix and all nicely closed...then had a scan...she said she didnt need to see one, but it was for my re-assurance

So relieved to sat saw a tiny fetal pole and lovely beating heart :happydance:

She thinks i'm 5 weeks 2 days, which doesn't exactly tie in with what i think i am (and when we BD twice), i'm thinking more like 6 weeks...but she said all looked good and on track...there is some blood in there, but she thinks its prob from implantaation, and my body will soak it up or it may come out of me when i go a toilet, but not to panic....

I feel SO much better, but still cannot enjoy this atall, just constantly stressing and finding something else to worry about...I have another scan booked for next sat...so pleased its not too long to wait...the sonographer has taken me under her wing and said she'll scan me every 2 weeks when shes working...which will defo help to keep my mind at ease and also save me a fortune in private scans! lol

How are you? Any news?!

How is everyone else? Anyone ovulating soonish?!

xx


----------



## ready4family

That's great meeky! Just remember that stress will NOT help right now. Whatever will be, will be. I know, easier said than done, but really try not to stress right now :)
I O'd yesterday!


----------



## meeky81

ready4family said:


> That's great meeky! Just remember that stress will NOT help right now. Whatever will be, will be. I know, easier said than done, but really try not to stress right now :)
> I O'd yesterday!

I just saw your other post, eeeeee...exicting times....get BD'ing!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

x


----------



## ready4family

I'm so happy to not be bleeding or spotting anymore! I had almost 4 months of that! Wonder when I'll feel safe to stop wearing a liner hahaha.... ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's great news ready4family! Good luck! ;)

Glad you got some reassurance meeky. :hugs: Your baby will be fine.

I'm going to call my doctor on Monday since I'm still getting faint positive hpts and no AF. Everyone tells me I may be pg but I don't think so. I just need to make sure nothing's retained. I'm ready to get on with it.


----------



## meeky81

Mine definitely started getting darker over the course of a week, how are yours looking each day? The real confirmation for me was when the digital test progressed to 2-3 weeks, maybe try that also x keeping fingers crossed for you either way x


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Meeky???
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm been extremely neurotic this week and working myself into a frenzy :dohh:
> 
> The only symptom i've had is breast tenderness and yesterday is really started to fade....worked myslef up even more and went to a&e this afternoon...
> 
> They tested my urine, and there were traces of blood, so panicked some more whilst waiting to see a doctor in the EPU,,,waited 3 hours,,,by that time i actually felt like i was going to faint! they took my blood pressure and it was high...was feeling so stressed...
> 
> The doctor checked my cervix and all nicely closed...then had a scan...she said she didnt need to see one, but it was for my re-assurance
> 
> So relieved to sat saw a tiny fetal pole and lovely beating heart :happydance:
> 
> She thinks i'm 5 weeks 2 days, which doesn't exactly tie in with what i think i am (and when we BD twice), i'm thinking more like 6 weeks...but she said all looked good and on track...there is some blood in there, but she thinks its prob from implantaation, and my body will soak it up or it may come out of me when i go a toilet, but not to panic....
> 
> I feel SO much better, but still cannot enjoy this atall, just constantly stressing and finding something else to worry about...I have another scan booked for next sat...so pleased its not too long to wait...the sonographer has taken me under her wing and said she'll scan me every 2 weeks when shes working...which will defo help to keep my mind at ease and also save me a fortune in private scans! lol
> 
> How are you? Any news?!
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone ovulating soonish?!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

This is so exciting, try not to stress, I'm sure it is hard though. Wonderful that you got to see the little heart beating :happydance: I'm thrilled for you. Please keep us posted. You have given me hope. 
I'm not sure what is going on with me?? I thought I would be ovulating on new years eve but instead I started bleeding again??? Period? I just don't know. :nope:


----------



## mouse_chicky

dueinMay, I hope your cycle regulates soon. I understand your frustration. :hugs:

Nah, my tests aren't getting any darker, not any lighter, but not darker. Can't wait to move forward.


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, that's brilliant. But try to downplay any form of stress in your life right now. As said above, totally easier said than done. 

My first period finished before hubby got back, so I hope to be ov'ing soon. And appointment for post mortem results Monday afternoon.


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda - Yay for ovulation. Are you going to use sticks? Will hubby be be back around Usual OV time? Let us know how you get on at your Appointment, hope its all OK :hugs:

Mouse_chicky - I'm thinking of you, all very frustrating. Our bodies are so bloody annoying sometimes. Keep us updated after your Dr's Appt.

DueinMay - have you been doing OPK sticks? If it was a period, atleast you can start tracking again and have a fresh start for the new year. keeping fingers crossed for you x

Ready4Family - Hope the BD'ing is going well :winkwink:

xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, yes, I'll be using sticks. Negative today but test line definitely visible. Hubby got back on Wednesday. Appointment is tomorrow afternoon, so holding my breath! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

My hpt was uber light today and the opk I would consider to be almost positive. :happydance: It's finally going away! I'm not going to call the doctor now---wait and see if it's all gone in a couple of days. I guess my body was just being stubborn. :haha:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Mousey yay for lighter hpt! 

My stupid opk was so faint today :( Cervix is still low too and CM is still creamy. Stupid body!

Most days i feel so angry im supposed to be pregnant! Now im sitting here stressing myself out because im so scared i will never fall pregnant again. I feel like it was violently ripped away from me and now im back to square one :( 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Do you girls find it hard some days?


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> My hpt was uber light today and the opk I would consider to be almost positive. :happydance: It's finally going away! I'm not going to call the doctor now---wait and see if it's all gone in a couple of days. I guess my body was just being stubborn. :haha:

Thats Fantastic news!!! :happydance:

The very last time i had a positive (which was still from the MC) it was the same for me, PG test so light i had to hold it up to the light to see, and the OPK pretty dark.....and I must have OV'd and fell pregnant sometime soon after that!!

Keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> Meeky, yes, I'll be using sticks. Negative today but test line definitely visible. Hubby got back on Wednesday. Appointment is tomorrow afternoon, so holding my breath! x

How did your appointment go hun?! x


----------



## meeky81

JadeEmChar said:


> Mousey yay for lighter hpt!
> 
> My stupid opk was so faint today :( Cervix is still low too and CM is still creamy. Stupid body!
> 
> Most days i feel so angry im supposed to be pregnant! Now im sitting here stressing myself out because im so scared i will never fall pregnant again. I feel like it was violently ripped away from me and now im back to square one :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. Do you girls find it hard some days?

Aw hun, hugs x Of course you'll get pregnant again :hugs:, our bodies are just very frustrating sometimes!! Hoping those OPK's get darker as the week goes on x


----------



## MandaAnda

meeky81 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Meeky, yes, I'll be using sticks. Negative today but test line definitely visible. Hubby got back on Wednesday. Appointment is tomorrow afternoon, so holding my breath! x
> 
> How did your appointment go hun?! xClick to expand...

Turner syndrome. That means we had a girl (I've named her Lucy) and that it was a fluke. Turner syndrome is unlikely to repeat itself. It's the best result I could have at this point. We buried her today. It was a lovely little service. Just perfect.

I've had some brown spotting today. But hubby and I bd'd last night (TMI, but probably rougher than when he first got back), and I've seen the brown spotting (mixed in with cm really) a couple of times today. I finished my first period a week ago and am cd14 today. OPKs are negative right now, although the test line is visible, so I'm hoping for ov in the next week (creamy cm, so no ewcm yet). The brown gunk is just sex disturbing leftover old blood from the miscarriage that the first period didn't do away with....right? :shrug:


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Meeky, yes, I'll be using sticks. Negative today but test line definitely visible. Hubby got back on Wednesday. Appointment is tomorrow afternoon, so holding my breath! x
> 
> How did your appointment go hun?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Turner syndrome. That means we had a girl (I've named her Lucy) and that it was a fluke. Turner syndrome is unlikely to repeat itself. It's the best result I could have at this point. We buried her today. It was a lovely little service. Just perfect.
> 
> I've had some brown spotting today. But hubby and I bd'd last night (TMI, but probably rougher than when he first got back), and I've seen the brown spotting (mixed in with cm really) a couple of times today. I finished my first period a week ago and am cd14 today. OPKs are negative right now, although the test line is visible, so I'm hoping for just ov in the next week (creamy cm, so no ewcm yet). The brown gunk is sex disturbing leftover old blood from the miscarriage that the first period didn't do away with....right? :shrug:Click to expand...

Atleast you have the knowledge of why it happened and it's positive that it's unlikely to happen again. It's nice that you got to lay Lucy to rest and say your goodbyes x

I'd say the bleeding is just your body still adjusting and clearing out ready for when you next ovulate

Big hugs x


----------



## MandaAnda

I've been taking my agnus castus and evening primrose/starflower oil (and of course folic acid), as my cycles were so long when they first came back. They'd got down to nearly normal by the time I conceived. I'm happy I had the one period so far, but now hubby's back, I want to see some ovulation! ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

JadeEmChar, big :hugs: You will get pregnant again! I still have rough days too. The other day I asked my dh, "when am I going to stop talking about it? When is it going to stop hurting?" Does anyone else still unconscously keep track of how far along you should have been? I try not to, but it's impossible. Hopefully, you'll get a + opk in a week or two.
MandaAnda, I really like the name Lucy. Beautiful. I hope you ovulate soon. How long will hubby be in?
Meeky, now I want to jump DH. :haha: Let's hope I ovulate soon like you did. (Although the test was a smidge darker today, but I'm not going to think about that.)


----------



## dueinMay

JadeEmChar said:


> Mousey yay for lighter hpt!
> 
> My stupid opk was so faint today :( Cervix is still low too and CM is still creamy. Stupid body!
> 
> Most days i feel so angry im supposed to be pregnant! Now im sitting here stressing myself out because im so scared i will never fall pregnant again. I feel like it was violently ripped away from me and now im back to square one :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. Do you girls find it hard some days?

I am right there with you :hugs: I am constantly thinking about how far along I should be by now :nope:


----------



## MandaAnda

mouse_chicky said:


> ...
> MandaAnda, I really like the name Lucy. Beautiful. I hope you ovulate soon. How long will hubby be in?...

Thank you. He's on post deployment leave now and is back at work next month. But he won't have to be deployed for another year.

I'm still getting the brown gunk. I think it's wet cm as well. And my opk may have been a bit darker today, although still not positive. I just want normality!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies :blush: :flower:

I know you've all kind of gotten to know each other, but I'd really love to join this thread. I'm not quite where you all are yet, but I will be soon.
Yesterday, I went for an u/s at 8w4d, and there was no hb. :cry: sac was measuring 6w1d, and the embryo was tiny. I was crushed, as I had no spotting or cramping, this was just a routine appoinment, and it shocked me. This is my second mc, but the first one was very early (I know this one was too but the first one was at 5w2d), and I had bleeding as an indicator. 
I'm still coping with the loss, and to top it all off, I have to wait and see if I pass it naturally. If I haven't passed it by Tuesday, doc wants to do a d&c. So I'm just ready to get this over with and move on. I know you all know the feeling.

I plan to start TTC again as soon as possible, and it's been inspiring reading your stories. I hope you don't mind if I tag along for this journey with you all, as I don't believe anyone else can understand what it's like.
We had been TTC for 11 months, and it didn't happen for us until I was on Clomid, so I'm sure it will take a while because I will likely have to be on Clomid again - but maybe not. I just wish you could go from finding out you're losing the baby, to trying for another one. But maybe I'm too emotional.

Anywho, sorry to blab but that's my story. :hugs: to all of you, sorry for your losses, will be here for each of you throughout this journey as well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*meeky* I meant to say, CONGRATS to you, what a wonderful story, if only we could all be so lucky! Try not to stress, be happy for your bean, and you are lucky to have scans so frequently, I hope that helps set your mind at ease! <3


----------



## ready4family

Welcome hopin!! I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:
Nobody understands unless they've been through it themselves. I wouldn't wish it on my enemy... I wish I had undergone a D&C but the dr felt since I was already spotting, HCG levels were plummeting that I would mc naturally, which I did. I had constant bleeding/spotting and was still passing tissue 7 weeks later so finally had D&C on 12/21. I actually O'd on Thursday evening, and we had BD early that morning for the first time in weeks (just by chance). So there is a really good chance we caught the egg! I'm only 6dpo and I haven't missed this TWW. I hope you too get your :bfp: soon too!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Hopin! :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can get back to ttc really soon. You're kind of like me; I tried for 10 months, then on femara. Maybe we'll both be lucky and get pregnant right away with the extra fertile boost that's supposed to come after a miscarriage. 
We know how you feel and want to help you all the way. :hug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ready4family thanks for the warm welcome, I really appreciate it :flower: I'm also glad to hear you're in your tww!! That's exciting, I hope your :bfp: is only that far away!!! It also gives me hope that I can start ttc again in February! Here's to hope, sometimes that's all we have right? 

Mouse, I see that you can totally relate to my journey so far!! Are you planning on getting back on Fermara? Where are you in your cycle now? Thanks to you as well for the warm welcome!! :hugs:

I'm grateful to have people to share this journey with!


----------



## meeky81

Welcome Hopin :hugs:

So sorry for you loss. I totally understand how you are feeling and I'm sure the shock is still sinking in a little. Before I was TTC, I had no idea that Missed Miscarriages even existed, and assumed that because i had no bleeding or pain, everything was right on track. Nothing can prepare you for that moment when the Dr tells you all is not well. It's heart breaking and I'm sending you the biggest hugs

I still worry that exactly the same is going to happen to me again. I'm not "enjoying" this pregnancy so far, feel like I'm almost waiting for something to go wrong. I have another scan on Saturday, and all I can think about it preparing myself for the worst.

I hope the next few days are as traumatic free as they can be. I had to have an EPRC, as my body was not registering my little bean had died x 

Thoughts are with you x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Meeky, thank you for the welcome :flower: and you're right, it's still sinking in but getting better each day. 
I completely understand why you're feeling the way you are. My DH & I have already discussed, if we fall pregnant again, we won't be telling anyone for quite a while. This time we couldn't resist telling family (we only told our parents and siblings) at Christmas. 
If I were you I'm sure I'd feel the same way. In some ways I pray to get pregnant again, in others I dread it. 
With saying that, try to relax and find comfort in knowing everything happens as it should. I'll look very forward to hearing about your appointment Saturday. :hugs: to you during this unknown time.


----------



## dueinMay

Welcome Hopin, so sorry for your loss :hugs: We are all here if you need to talk. 

How is everyone else doing today? 

I have to post this pic of my OPK this morning, cycle day 11, looks almost positive. Maybe tomorrow?? What do you all think? The top line is the ref line and the bottom is the test line. Hubby and I better get to work :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).JPG
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4family

It's getting close due! 
I really do hope I get my BFP this month so I don't feel the need to tell anyone right away. Everyone obviously understands it can take time for your cycle to come back normally. I am going to tell a few family members again because I don't care if my family knows if I have a loss and appreciate the support I've gotten from them. But I wouldn't tell nearly as many friends as I did last time. We'll keep it quiet.


----------



## dueinMay

ready4family said:


> It's getting close due!
> I really do hope I get my BFP this month so I don't feel the need to tell anyone right away. Everyone obviously understands it can take time for your cycle to come back normally. I am going to tell a few family members again because I don't care if my family knows if I have a loss and appreciate the support I've gotten from them. But I wouldn't tell nearly as many friends as I did last time. We'll keep it quiet.

My fingers are crossed for you! You will have to tell us though if you get our BFP, we won't tell anyone :shhh::hug:


----------



## ready4family

Of course I'll tell you ladies! :) Make sure to follow my journal too!


----------



## meeky81

Definitely getting there!! How exciting! 

Ready- I've literally told 3 people and my work. I will not tell another soul until we've had our 3 month scan x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ready, it's looking good! Keep us posted!

My sister just found out she's having a girl. I'm stupidly angry and jealous.


----------



## ready4family

I hope so! Just had a teeny bit of blood in my CM. I'm used to spotting before AF, so it could be either, but this did happen before my BFP! Crossing my fingers and toes!!
I know how you feel. There's a girl I work with that did have quite a journey to her BFP, took 1.5 years and 3 cycles of clomid. She is due in March and is having a girl. I love her to death, but I hate being around her now, just all the happiness she exudes, you know? I'm acting the same and try to be happy for her, I'm throwing her a baby shower in a few weeks at work.


----------



## meeky81

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ready, it's looking good! Keep us posted!
> 
> My sister just found out she's having a girl. I'm stupidly angry and jealous.

My sister is also pregnant, we were due 3 days apart. Its hard seeing her FB updates with the babys growth app...as it constantly reminds me where I would have been 

xx


----------



## ready4family

Aw that's rough. Well at least you have a new one on the way :)
I think I'd know the sex now, I try not to think about what could have been. Takes me back to that dark place, I don't want to go back to that.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I totally relate. I keep thinking in couple of weeks I would have known the gender. :cry: But I'm positive it was a girl.

dueinMay, I'd say it'll be bright + in a day or two. ;)

hopin, I probably won't do femara again, mostly because I didn't realize how high the lab costs were going to be since the insurance doesn't pay for it. $150 a pop, ouch! Hopefully I can get by without it.

AFM, + opk and ewcm! I may be nuts and making it up, but I think it's baby making time! :happydance: Even though I said I wasn't going to (we know how that goes :haha:,) I'm going to temp for the next few days and see if I can detect ovulation.

Let us know how your scan goes meeky. I can imagine it'd be nerve-wracking. You'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## meeky81

Aw, i'm sooo excited for you ladies! Lots of Bd'ing over the next few weeks please people!!!

I'll be following everyones progress with excited anticipation!

I'll let you know how tomorrow goes, Baby should be measuring around 11mm now (based on a 1mm a day growth), so fingers crossed!!

x


----------



## dueinMay

Meeky- Can't wait for an update!

I think we all have baby envy right now. 

I thought my OPK would be positive this morning for sure so I did a double check with my digital, still negative :shrug: but these are the darkest lines I've seen since my D&C so that has to be a good sign. And yes, I confess, I am a Pee-on-a-stick-aholic :help:
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).JPG
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mouse_chicky

:rofl: Me too!

It looks like it's getting close though.


----------



## dueinMay

HELP GIRLS!! This morning my regular urine stick test was clearly positive, test line darker than control line, but my digital was still a big fat negative. I'm sorry but...WHAT THE HELL??? I would post a pic but I'm on my phone. I always totally trusted the digitals now I am so confused. Sorry to be so self absorbed right now :(


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> HELP GIRLS!! This morning my regular urine stick test was clearly positive, test line darker than control line, but my digital was still a big fat negative. I'm sorry but...WHAT THE HELL??? I would post a pic but I'm on my phone. I always totally trusted the digitals now I am so confused. Sorry to be so self absorbed right now :(

I didn't get to use the sticks, so cant offer any advise from experience, but I would say get bd'ing anyway, as you don't want to miss it! did you use the same urine on both tests?

hope someone else can be more helpful xx


----------



## meeky81

hey ladies, 

so I had my scan this morning and it went great!!! baby has quadrupled in size and is now measuring a whopping 12mm! lol....we both just burst into tears. everything is looking as good as it could and I'm measuring 7 weeks 4 days which ties in exactly with the second time we bd'd.

I am walking on air right now and for the first time since we found out we were pregnant, I actually feel abit excited

I hope posting this doesn't uupset anyone, you ladies wont be far behind me I'm sure of it xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

dueinMay, I'd say go with the ICs. I used digital the month I conceived Kara and never got a positive. Go ahead and :sex:

Meeky, yay!!! And no, we are happy for you. Please keep us updated. We'll be following along in your footsteps shortly. ;)

I'm a little confused as I've gotten 3 + opks in a row and no temp change. Hmm. Maybe I'm not going to ovulate this month. I'll try to post pics later and see what yall think.


----------



## dueinMay

YAY Meeky!!! So happy for you:hugs:

Mouse- yes please post pics! I would just be BDing anyway. Seems like we are both on the 'what the hell does this opk mean' train. Or the crazy train :wacko:

How is everyone else??


----------



## mouse_chicky

So I might be an idiot, :haha: Can someone remind me how to post a pic?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I figured it out. From left to right, Thursday, Friday, Saturday.


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> So I might be an idiot, :haha: Can someone remind me how to post a pic?

LOL! You are not an idiot. There is a little paper clip above just click on that to add an attachment. :)


----------



## dueinMay

Oops I see you figured it out. :)


----------



## Jones3536

I just went through with having a micarriage and it hurts. Some days I am positive and other days I am in the dumps. I am trying to be strong for my son and my husband but some days it is just too hard.


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> I figured it out. From left to right, Thursday, Friday, Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 548243

Hmmm that is rough, they do all look positive! Our bodies must be all confused.


----------



## meeky81

I would say they all look positive!!! hope you''ve been doing plenty of bd'ing!!! I'm excited for you!! let the 2 ww commence! lol x


----------



## meeky81

Jones3536 said:


> I just went through with having a micarriage and it hurts. Some days I am positive and other days I am in the dumps. I am trying to be strong for my son and my husband but some days it is just too hard.

big hugs hun, sorry for your loss, we're all here for support. xx


----------



## dueinMay

Jones3536 said:


> I just went through with having a micarriage and it hurts. Some days I am positive and other days I am in the dumps. I am trying to be strong for my son and my husband but some days it is just too hard.

Welcome Jones so sorry for your loss. It is a roller coaster, we all understand and are here for you :hugs:

Got a positive opk on the digital last night :happydance: so I think it's official! 

Mouse- looks like you and I are going to be in the TWW together :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Jones. I am so sorry for your loss. It is one of the most painful things anyone can go through. We're here for you.

dueinMay, yay for a positive digital! I'm tempted to buy one just to confirm.

Today's was just as positive, so who knows. :shrug: I think my body is confused but we're going at it like rabbits just in case. Does anyone know if it's normal to have so many in a row? I'm going to try to put my chart in my siggy as a cross reference.


----------



## FirstTry

Jones3536 said:


> I just went through with having a micarriage and it hurts. Some days I am positive and other days I am in the dumps. I am trying to be strong for my son and my husband but some days it is just too hard.

I'm sorry to hear that, Jones. We all understand what you're going through. After my D&C, I was very upset. Then, I was generally fine, but would suddenly burst out in tears. Luckily, DH was very supportive. It's been almost a month now, and I'm focusing on trying again.

AFM, I'm new to this thread :wave:

I might have O'd 6 days ago, so I'm back to symptom spotting. I was crazy thirsty yesterday and had a very vivid sexual dream last night. I'm hoping that's implantation :thumbup: But it's probably just me oversharing on a public message board :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

Mouse, looking back on my charts, I had at least two cycles with positive OPKs two days in a row. I think FF takes the first one as the true positive. I hope it just means you're super fertile! Fingers crossed.

I posted this in the CD15 thread. I figure I'll be right in amongst that TWW wait with a few of you! ...My OPK today was *nearly* positive. That's ok though, as we bd'd this morning. Perfect really since the little swimmers should be lying in wait for the egg anyway. So, I imagine I'll get a positive OPK tomorrow, which means ov on Tuesday...my birthday! Perfect day to catch an egg, right?! Going to make sure we bd Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Hubby can then relax for a month or nine.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome FirstTry! Your symptoms sound positive! :thumbup:


Catch the eggy MandaAnda!

The end of January should bring a bunch of :bfp:s to this thread from the looks of it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning ladies*

*Mouse* and *DueinMay*, HAPPY 2WW! :happydance: When are you ladies testing?!

*Meeky* YAY for your scan, that's great news, and don't feel badly about posting it, for me anyway it is an inspiration, I hope to be where you are sooner than later. Did you get any pics?

*Firsttry* Welcome :hugs: Did you use opk's or just temping? When do you test?

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM, I haven't been on in a few days, very busy weekend, it was a nice distraction but back to the real world today. Still no signs of m/c, so I spoke with my doc today, they are getting with the scheduler and will call me back today to let me know when my D&C will be. Strangely enough I'm welcoming it, I'm tired of knowing I'm not 'pregnant' but still having no signs of m/c. I just want to move forward. Sure it won't be easy, but it's at least progress.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm definitely not testing until the end of the month. But honestly I think AF will come before then. At least according to dh, I'll get pg the cycle after my first AF. He's very good at these things---he predicted the last 2 pregnancies. I'm resigned and relieved. So I'll just sit back on the side lines and cheer yall on.

My thoughts are with you, hopin. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Firsttry* Welcome :hugs: Did you use opk's or just temping? When do you test?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> AFM, I haven't been on in a few days, very busy weekend, it was a nice distraction but back to the real world today. Still no signs of m/c, so I spoke with my doc today, they are getting with the scheduler and will call me back today to let me know when my D&C will be. Strangely enough I'm welcoming it, I'm tired of knowing I'm not 'pregnant' but still having no signs of m/c. I just want to move forward. Sure it won't be easy, but it's at least progress.

Hopin: I know exactly how you feel. I had no spotting or anything before my D&C. It's a strange limbo. I read a blog called something like "You actually can be a little bit pregnant." I think that sums it up. It's tough, but hope returns quickly afterwards :flower:

AFM, yes I did OPKs and got one positive (I usually only get 1 or 2 days) 8 days ago. FF says I o'd the next day. I'll probably test on Thursday morning, 10 DPO, as that's when I got my previous, very faint, BFP.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Firsttry I'm keeping my fx'd for you. I also got my very faint bfp on 10DPO. Keep us posted on Thursday.


----------



## ready4family

AF showed up 5 days early, definitely my body getting back to normal!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry ready, I know we all want our bfp's. At least your body is readjusting, and hopefully next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## ready4family

I hope so too!! Thanks!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just talked to hospital. The D&C will be on Thursday morning.


----------



## ready4family

hopin-Things will get better once you get the D&C done


----------



## Hopin4ABump

thanks, Ready - I think so too.


----------



## ready4family

I went through 7 weeks of hell, thinking "oh I'm finally starting my period!" and then the bleeding would stop after a few hours. I was still passing tissue, even on our vacation in Hawaii (ugh!), so I got an u/s 2 days after we got back from our trip. My dr said some women wait 6 mths and still end up needing a D&C. I was done trying to go the natural route!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah, I have read of soooo many women that happens to, that's why I opted for the D&C. I just don't want to spend the next 2 or 3 months dealing with this.


----------



## FirstTry

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yeah, I have read of soooo many women that happens to, that's why I opted for the D&C. I just don't want to spend the next 2 or 3 months dealing with this.

I got my D&C within a few days of my 38th birthday. So, I have no time to spare. That's why I suggested the D&C to my doctor.


----------



## dueinMay

Hi all, I have had a crazy few days at work so I haven't been on. How is everyone?


----------



## MandaAnda

I think I ov'd last night/this morning. Will see what the TWW brings!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for O MandaAnda! Join us in the 2ww.
I know what you girls mean by feeling a little bit pregnant. I cant believe it took 8 weeks to get rid of all the hormones.


----------



## dueinMay

MandaAnda said:


> I think I ov'd last night/this morning. Will see what the TWW brings!

Yay for the tww! Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Manda!!!!!! Happy TWW, FX'd for you!


----------



## FirstTry

Update: I'm 9dpo and got a BFN with fmu on a FRER. Enough acronyms in one sentence for ya?

Still have dull cramps. I'll test again at 11dpo.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL Firsttry, that make me crack up :rofl:

9DPO is pretty early though, with this pregnancy I got a bfn at 9 DPO and then i got my bfp at 11DPO. Good call on waiting another day or two. FX'd for you, dear :flower:


----------



## meeky81

FirstTry said:


> Update: I'm 9dpo and got a BFN with fmu on a FRER. Enough acronyms in one sentence for ya?
> 
> Still have dull cramps. I'll test again at 11dpo.

Keeping fingers crossed for you!! 9 dpo is still very early, threre's still every chance for your BFP! x


----------



## MandaAnda

9DPO is very early, I agree. I'm sure my last pregnancy was a BFN at 9DPO. I wasn't even sure it was a BFP at 10DPO until my best mate made me go buy a digi gestation predictor!


----------



## Megan1986

Finally in the 2ww! Wish me luck ladies and luck to all of you!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck Megan:thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

BFN and spotting for me today. I'm out this cycle (yes, definitely...I spot on 11dpo when I'm not pg), but am looking forward to AF so I can do a frozen embryo transfer or fresh IVF (undecided).

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## dueinMay

FirstTry said:


> BFN and spotting for me today. I'm out this cycle (yes, definitely...I spot on 11dpo when I'm not pg), but am looking forward to AF so I can do a frozen embryo transfer or fresh IVF (undecided).
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!!

Such a bummer! Lots of baby dust to you for next month :hugs:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Wow just a few new faces :) Hi everyone! How are you all?

Im ok CD 25 now and may have o'd earlier this week as i saw ewcm for 2 days so fingers crossed! Gave up on the opks they were not giving me the results i want lol and they are expensive. 

So will be testing CD 35.

Sending all baby dust and hugs


----------



## dueinMay

Is it possible that I am still getting a positive more than two months post d & c or could it be an actual new bfp? I am either 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> Is it possible that I am still getting a positive more than two months post d & c or could it be an actual new bfp? I am either 9 or 10 dpo.

Hey x

Have you had any negative pregnancy tests inbetween? I think it is possible, from when i spoke to the Doctors about my situation, but its VERY unlikely!!

Also, I don't think you would ovulate, if the hormones were still high enough to produce a positive preg test...

Eeee....I'm excited for you!!! Fingers crossed its a new pregnancy x


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> I think I ov'd last night/this morning. Will see what the TWW brings!

How are you getting on?! Any symptons yet?! x


----------



## meeky81

JadeEmChar said:


> Wow just a few new faces :) Hi everyone! How are you all?
> 
> Im ok CD 25 now and may have o'd earlier this week as i saw ewcm for 2 days so fingers crossed! Gave up on the opks they were not giving me the results i want lol and they are expensive.
> 
> So will be testing CD 35.
> 
> Sending all baby dust and hugs

Good luck!! Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## meeky81

FirstTry said:


> BFN and spotting for me today. I'm out this cycle (yes, definitely...I spot on 11dpo when I'm not pg), but am looking forward to AF so I can do a frozen embryo transfer or fresh IVF (undecided).
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!!

Aw, shame hun, but keeping my fingers crossed for your next Transfer :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Dueinmay, I think you might be our next bfp! Let us know if the test gets darker.
I'm still waiting on af, impatiently I might add.:haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

meeky81 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I think I ov'd last night/this morning. Will see what the TWW brings!
> 
> How are you getting on?! Any symptons yet?! xClick to expand...

Good, thanks. Pretty sure that was ov. So, 6DPO. I've 10miu tests, so I'll start testing on Friday at 10DPO. Very hopeful.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MandaAnda/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible that I am still getting a positive more than two months post d & c or could it be an actual new bfp? I am either 9 or 10 dpo.
> 
> Hey x
> 
> Have you had any negative pregnancy tests inbetween? I think it is possible, from when i spoke to the Doctors about my situation, but its VERY unlikely!!
> 
> Also, I don't think you would ovulate, if the hormones were still high enough to produce a positive preg test...
> 
> Eeee....I'm excited for you!!! Fingers crossed its a new pregnancy xClick to expand...

Thanks Meeky! Ya know I could kick myself for not testing a week or so ago just to confirm that I got a negative. That wasn't smart. I'm going to TRY to wait until Thursday and test again. I'll keep everyone posted. 

Meeky how are you feeling?


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible that I am still getting a positive more than two months post d & c or could it be an actual new bfp? I am either 9 or 10 dpo.
> 
> Hey x
> 
> Have you had any negative pregnancy tests inbetween? I think it is possible, from when i spoke to the Doctors about my situation, but its VERY unlikely!!
> 
> Also, I don't think you would ovulate, if the hormones were still high enough to produce a positive preg test...
> 
> Eeee....I'm excited for you!!! Fingers crossed its a new pregnancy xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Meeky! Ya know I could kick myself for not testing a week or so ago just to confirm that I got a negative. That wasn't smart. I'm going to TRY to wait until Thursday and test again. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Meeky how are you feeling?Click to expand...

I've got a good feeling for you :happydance:....you're in the same dilemma I was, because I never got a total BFN on the sticks, and I also kicked myself for that, as it made the waiting/not knowing so much longer than it needed to be!! Hopefully your next test will be darker :thumbup:

I'm good thanks, still anxious 100% of the time. We have another scan on Monday (28th) at the EPU and I think if the bubs has grown as it should and everything looks ok, I'll finally be able to relax a little (she says! lol)....I still can't quite let myself get excited or look past the next scan...

I've got my midwifes appt on the 6th Feb and then my official 12 week scan on the 13th....If i can make it to the 13th and everything is ok, I honestly don't know what I'll do with myself, because up until that point, none of this really seems real!

xx


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies! I'm still here, just don't visit often in the first TWW bc there's really nothing to talk about LOL. I'm on CD 10, hopefully will start noticing O symptoms in the next day or two. Other than that, not much to report :)


----------



## dueinMay

Hang in there Meeky, I think this is going to be a good healthy pregnancy for you! I'll keep you in my thoughts xx


----------



## dueinMay

Well I took a clearblue digital and there it was staring me in the face a big fat pregnant! But this still doesn't answer the question if this is just left over hcg. Calling my doctor first thing in the morning to see if I can get a blood test. :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, I hope it is!

I'm 8DPO today. Couldn't resist POAS! But I'll but it down as a BFN, although I can see the very bottom of the test line (can see it very definite when turned sideways, just that bottom bit, like it started), but I can't get a clear pic! I've enough cheapies, so I'll probably test the next few days like a crazy woman. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dueinMay

MandaAnda said:


> Oh, I hope it is!
> 
> I'm 8DPO today. Couldn't resist POAS! But I'll but it down as a BFN, although I can see the very bottom of the test line (can see it very definite when turned sideways, just that bottom bit, like it started), but I can't get a clear pic! I've enough cheapies, so I'll probably test the next few days like a crazy woman. :blush:

Thanks! I feel like I can see the bottom of a test line there too. You need to test again soon and post another pic!:thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

I was cramping on and off today, so it's just right for implantation. ;) And don't worry, I'm insane enough to POAS every day! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm on the edge of my seat with you ladies! This is becoming a lucky thread.
Ive been having cramps off and on all day so I hope af is around the corner.


----------



## dueinMay

Well my hcg is only a 29. Doesn't seem promising to me. It's probably just left over still. I think I wil have another draw on Friday but we'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. I work at the hospital so I just checked my results. Feeling rather bummed. I was really thinking that there was no way it could still be up after more than two months. :cry:
I am sad.


----------



## FirstTry

dueinMay said:


> Well my hcg is only a 29. Doesn't seem promising to me. It's probably just left over still. I think I wil have another draw on Friday but we'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. I work at the hospital so I just checked my results. Feeling rather bummed. I was really thinking that there was no way it could still be up after more than two months. :cry:
> I am sad.

I'm sorry to hear that, May. I guess there's some chance that it's a new pregnancy, but just really early on. If it's left over HCG, at least it's almost gone. Shouldn't be much longer :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

MandaAnda said:


> Oh, I hope it is!
> 
> I'm 8DPO today. Couldn't resist POAS! But I'll but it down as a BFN, although I can see the very bottom of the test line (can see it very definite when turned sideways, just that bottom bit, like it started), but I can't get a clear pic! I've enough cheapies, so I'll probably test the next few days like a crazy woman. :blush:

Try a FRER. I've found them to be the most reliable. Good luck!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Dueinmay :hugs:Im sorry. I know how frustrating it is. My leftovers stuck around for 9 weeks. You'll get your bfp.:hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

I hope it's an early one on the way up, hun.

I've put mine down as a bfn today. I can see a line, but I'm sure it's evap. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I'll go buy a FRER after the weekend perhaps.


----------



## FirstTry

MandaAnda said:


> I hope it's an early one on the way up, hun.
> 
> I've put mine down as a bfn today. I can see a line, but I'm sure it's evap. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I'll go buy a FRER after the weekend perhaps.

What color is it??? If the line is pink, it's not an evap.


----------



## dueinMay

MandaAnda said:


> I hope it's an early one on the way up, hun.
> 
> I've put mine down as a bfn today. I can see a line, but I'm sure it's evap. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I'll go buy a FRER after the weekend perhaps.

Thanks Manda :cry:

I want to see a picture, I bet it's not an evap!!


----------



## MandaAnda

First Try, to me, it does have a vague pinkishness. But I really think that's wishful thinking. I got the BFP I was pretty sure of at 10DPO with the baby I lost. So, I'm hoping I know tomorrow. Still loads of creamy cm, occasional cramps, peeing a bit more... Think I may get a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Megan1986

Possible ib going on... or early af....we shall see


----------



## dueinMay

So Wednesday my HCG was at 29 and today, Friday it is at 86. Im trying to contain myself!!:happydance:


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> So Wednesday my HCG was at 29 and today, Friday it is at 86. Im trying to contain myself!!:happydance:

omg!!!!! congratulations!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! xxx


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Eeeek! Dueinmay yay! Is it official?:happydance::happydance:
Drum roll---my period started! :headspin::yipee:So I guess since it's so late I'll count tomorrow as day 1. This is it. Thus will be my month!


----------



## MandaAnda

I think my period's coming on. Been getting BFNs on my 10miu tests, and there was some blood when wiping this morning. I'm 11DPO, so it could been implantation bleeding, but I have a feeling it'll pick up and be a period. I have had a luteal phase this short before. *sigh*Really wanted to catch the first egg after hubby returned so it could be like picking up where we left off.


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> So Wednesday my HCG was at 29 and today, Friday it is at 86. Im trying to contain myself!!:happydance:
> 
> omg!!!!! congratulations!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! xxxClick to expand...

I'm trying not to get too excited. I haven't talked with my doctor, she won't be in until Monday. What did they do with you Meeky?


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> Eeeek! Dueinmay yay! Is it official?:happydance::happydance:
> Drum roll---my period started! :headspin::yipee:So I guess since it's so late I'll count tomorrow as day 1. This is it. Thus will be my month!

Thanks!!! It's not official yet, I won't talk to my doctor until Monday and I am very nervous that this isn't real.


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> So Wednesday my HCG was at 29 and today, Friday it is at 86. Im trying to contain myself!!:happydance:
> 
> omg!!!!! congratulations!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited. I haven't talked with my doctor, she won't be in until Monday. What did they do with you Meeky?Click to expand...

I went for the first scan to confirm no retained products and they did bloods that day and also booked me in for another scan 2 weeks later, after 2nd blood draw confirmed It was a new pregnancy I had the 2nd scan that should sac and yolk sac, then had another scan 2 weeks later, which showed bubs and heart beat, and have a final scan on Monday....I think i've only had so many scans because I really pushed for them, pretty sure once I had the one with baby and heart beat present, they would have let me wait til my 3 months scan x have you asked for a scan? x I bet your so excited!! xx


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> So Wednesday my HCG was at 29 and today, Friday it is at 86. Im trying to contain myself!!:happydance:
> 
> omg!!!!! congratulations!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited. I haven't talked with my doctor, she won't be in until Monday. What did they do with you Meeky?Click to expand...
> 
> I went for the first scan to confirm no retained products and they did bloods that day and also booked me in for another scan 2 weeks later, after 2nd blood draw confirmed It was a new pregnancy I had the 2nd scan that should sac and yolk sac, then had another scan 2 weeks later, which showed bubs and heart beat, and have a final scan on Monday....I think i've only had so many scans because I really pushed for them, pretty sure once I had the one with baby and heart beat present, they would have let me wait til my 3 months scan x have you asked for a scan? x I bet your so excited!! xxClick to expand...

I'm nervous. I feel like it isn't real. I'm worried that the levels are going to drop.


----------



## mouse_chicky

MandaAnda said:


> I think my period's coming on. Been getting BFNs on my 10miu tests, and there was some blood when wiping this morning. I'm 11DPO, so it could been implantation bleeding, but I have a feeling it'll pick up and be a period. I have had a luteal phase this short before. *sigh*Really wanted to catch the first egg after hubby returned so it could be like picking up where we left off.

I'm sorry. :hugs: Is this technically your first af? Let's be cycle buddies in hopes of November babies.


----------



## MandaAnda

mouse_chicky said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> I think my period's coming on. Been getting BFNs on my 10miu tests, and there was some blood when wiping this morning. I'm 11DPO, so it could been implantation bleeding, but I have a feeling it'll pick up and be a period. I have had a luteal phase this short before. *sigh*Really wanted to catch the first egg after hubby returned so it could be like picking up where we left off.
> 
> I'm sorry. :hugs: Is this technically your first af? Let's be cycle buddies in hopes of November babies.Click to expand...

No, my second (hubby was still away between m/c and first AF). The first was 26th December. I had a tiny bit of red blood after my morning wee, and I've had brown/pink on wiping today. Not much at all. No cramping. I'll see what tomorrow brings, as I wouldn't even count this as light, more like spotting. I know implantation can happen up to 12DPO, which is tomorrow, so I'm hopeful...but not overly optimistic. I'll let you know what happens, but if this is AF, hopefully we'll both have February BFPs. xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay girls, tmi alert: this is the worst af I've ever had. Huge black clots and lots of pink liquid. Is this normal for the first one after mc? Maybe my body's just clearing out.:shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Ouch. My first one started light flow in the evening. I went to bed and woke up in the morning to a super heavy flow, which lasted a couple of ads, then medium, then light. Six days total.
If it's so heavy that you're changing a pad every 1-2 hours, I'd want to get seen by an out of hours doctor or nurse. Do you have anything like our NHS Direct over there? It's like telephone triage, then they could give advice or ask you to be seen.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I haven't gone through that many pads. It's just comes in big spurts. I see my gynocologist Monday so I'll ask him then. Thanks Manda.


----------



## MandaAnda

I didn't have any more spotting on wiping from yesterday afternoon, then only a tiny bit this morning. Gah, WTF?!


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay girls, tmi alert: this is the worst af I've ever had. Huge black clots and lots of pink liquid. Is this normal for the first one after mc? Maybe my body's just clearing out.:shrug:

hey hun, i've read quite a few posts whe're ladies had a heavy first period with clots and stuff, try not to worry, let us know how u get on with gynea xx


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay girls, tmi alert: this is the worst af I've ever had. Huge black clots and lots of pink liquid. Is this normal for the first one after mc? Maybe my body's just clearing out.:shrug:

hey hun, i've read quite a few posts whe're ladies had a heavy first period with clots and stuff, try not to worry, let us know how u get on with gynea xx


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay girls, tmi alert: this is the worst af I've ever had. Huge black clots and lots of pink liquid. Is this normal for the first one after mc? Maybe my body's just clearing out.:shrug:

I have also heard of this happening. I had some small clots but not big black ones. Did you have a natural MC or D&C? Def let us know what the dr says. :hugs:


----------



## dueinMay

MandaAnda said:


> I didn't have any more spotting on wiping from yesterday afternoon, then only a tiny bit this morning. Gah, WTF?!

Fingers and toes crossed that it was implantation!


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> I didn't have any more spotting on wiping from yesterday afternoon, then only a tiny bit this morning. Gah, WTF?!

fingers crossed it was implantation bleed! are you going to dp a test?! x


----------



## MandaAnda

No, wasn't implantation. Ended up starting with a light period yesterday. It went heavy in the night, like my first one did. Boo!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Boo MandaAnda. Fingers crossed for next cycle.
My doctor said heavy clotting was normal especially since. I hadn't had a period in a while. Interestingly, af has been very light ever since as if it all came out at once.:blush
Looking forward to starting opks next week.


----------



## MandaAnda

It was medium yesterday and light today, so I figure it'll be gone tomorrow. Very dark the past two days. Looking forward to this cycle as well. Ready to get this BFP!


----------



## ready4family

Manda sorry to hear, but it's one cycle closer to your BFP! :) I'm CD18 and 1dpo. Trying not to think about it and just live life and enjoy :)


----------



## MandaAnda

I like that! One cycle closer to my BFP! That needs to be my mantra.
And good luck in your TWW! x


----------



## ready4family

Thanks Manda! Normally I O around CD14 but this was my first real cycle since D&C so it's okay :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy February! Bring on the :bfp:s!


----------



## ready4family

I'm ready for the weekend. I am off for 3 days and tend not to think about TWW during those days. :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

CD9 and still spotting. Grr. So annoying. AF, go away so I can get ready to ovulate. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ready4family

I'm sure you will still O :) I'm 7dpo, enjoyed my weekend and didn't think much about it! Will be testing Saturday at 11dpo.


----------



## dueinMay

Hi all, hope everyone is doing good. Well I think I am worried. I had my blood drawn on Wednesday 1/30 and it was 1175 and then had them drawn on Monday 2/4 at which time it should have been at least 7050 but it came back at only 6188 :nope: I'm not sure what this means but I have a bad feeling. :(


----------



## ready4family

Keep your head up dueinmay. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is doing good. Well I think I am worried. I had my blood drawn on Wednesday 1/30 and it was 1175 and then had them drawn on Monday 2/4 at which time it should have been at least 7050 but it came back at only 6188 :nope: I'm not sure what this means but I have a bad feeling. :(

have they booked you for a scan? keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything is ok hun...what the next step? another blood draw? xx


----------



## meeky81

ready4family said:


> I'm sure you will still O :) I'm 7dpo, enjoyed my weekend and didn't think much about it! Will be testing Saturday at 11dpo.

good luck for sat!!! let us know how you get on x sending lots of baby dust your way!! xx


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope everyone is doing good. Well I think I am worried. I had my blood drawn on Wednesday 1/30 and it was 1175 and then had them drawn on Monday 2/4 at which time it should have been at least 7050 but it came back at only 6188 :nope: I'm not sure what this means but I have a bad feeling. :(
> 
> have they booked you for a scan? keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything is ok hun...what the next step? another blood draw? xxClick to expand...

I will have another blood draw tomorrow and my first appointment with scan is scheduled for the 14th. My doctor doesn't seem worried but I can't hlep it, I am freaking out. 

How are you??? Everything coming along as it should?


----------



## dueinMay

ready4family said:


> Keep your head up dueinmay. I'll be praying for you!


Thank you! Hoping you get a positive test, can't wait to hear.


----------



## mouse_chicky

dueinMay, I hope everything's okay. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:

ready4family, you have such willpower to wait until 11dpo: good idea though. Good luck!

AFM, I think I'm on round 2 of AF. Weird. It's like after all the clots, it was extremely light for days, then it geared back up for a more normal-like period. My cycle days are going to be screwy. Oh well. It'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## dueinMay

Well I went back from another blood draw on Wednesday 2/6 and numbers are up to 15,285. I am happy with that and am not going to make myself crazy with any more draws. Not to mention that people are going to start thinking I'm on drugs from all of the stick marks in my arm. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Ready- are you getting ready to test tomorrow?? Any sx's? 

Meeky- How are you??


----------



## ready4family

I tested this morning and I got a very faint positive!! The last 2 days the symptoms have hit me like a semi truck! Backache, sore neck, foggy feeling, SOOOO irritated and moody, I FEEL pregnant! I can't believe it... I really can't!


----------



## dueinMay

ready4family said:


> I tested this morning and I got a very faint positive!! The last 2 days the symptoms have hit me like a semi truck! Backache, sore neck, foggy feeling, SOOOO irritated and moody, I FEEL pregnant! I can't believe it... I really can't!
> View attachment 564063

OMG Ready!! I see it, it's light but I see it for sure!!! :bfp::happydance:
What a wonderful way to start the weekend!


----------



## ready4family

Yeah I had a couple SUPER faint dollar store ones 1 and 2 days ago, was thinking likely an indent since they didn't have much color and I had only used 2 of those tests in the past. Yesterday I took a FRER and didn't see anything so even this faint of a line is great!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

ready4family, congratulations! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ready4family

Thank you Mouse!


----------



## mouse_chicky

This is such a lucky thread! There are only a few of us left waiting for a :bfp:. We'll be right behind you ladies! ;)


----------



## ready4family

Yes, I know you all are going to get yours soon too!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, congrats!

We're SMEP'ing this month, and I'm CD14 (I do tend to ovulate later). Come on, eggy, pleeeeease!


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :( 
I'm feeling pretty lost right now....


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh, no. :cry: I'm so sorry.


----------



## ready4family

Thank you Mouse..... I will spend today feeling sorry for myself and will pick myself up tomorrow and move on... I'm asking my dr to run tests though, this isn't right.


----------



## dueinMay

I'm so sorry:hug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, so sorry. :(


----------



## ready4family

Thank you... I'm crushed, mad, feeling sorry for myself and these babies I should have and never will. I'm going to take a break from this page for a bit, need to destress and find my "zen" again. Thanks for all your support ladies.


----------



## MandaAnda

((Hugs)) Take all the time you need, lovely. xx

How is everyone else? Positive OPK for me today. x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Manda! Get to work. ;)

AFM, I think I'm going to spot forever-cd 9 and counting. But I'm still staying positive!


----------



## MandaAnda

It's got to stop eventually...right? I spotted forever after the m/c, nearly the whole three weeks was spotting. The two periods have had that annoying light flow at the end - and you're screaming just go away!

I've been busy, as SMEP'ing. Poor hubby. He's like: this is so much more than usual! BD'ing tomorrow then Saturday, but I'm in my TWW!


----------



## meeky81

Hey Ladies,

How are we all? I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking just fine :O)...the last 8 weeks have probably been the most stressful of my life to date, and I kinda feel like I can relax a little now...I had my blood taken for Down Sydrome Screening - will get those results back in 2 weeks, so thats my next anxious wait....

ready4family - I'm so sorry to hear your news, biggest hugs xx

Mousechicky - How are you? Still spotting? Are you doing OPK's?

MandAnda - Good luck with the SMEP'ing!!...Hope the TWW flies by and you're testing before you know it!

DueinMay - Any more news? How are you feeling? How did your scan go?


xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, I bet that scan was a huge relief! Fingers crossed for good blood test results, but with a good scan, certainly they'll be good as well.

I'm 1DPO. I'm not to sure about the BD at 3DPO. I can't see the reasoning in it, as certainly an egg would either be fertilised or on its way out by then. May give it a go just to be thorough. ;) TWWs are so stressy, as there's nothing more I can do! If it's a BFP, I'd have a guess date of 6th November, which will be just before when I lost Lucy, so that'd be nice in a way. x


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> Meeky, I bet that scan was a huge relief! Fingers crossed for good blood test results, but with a good scan, certainly they'll be good as well.
> 
> I'm 1DPO. I'm not to sure about the BD at 3DPO. I can't see the reasoning in it, as certainly an egg would either be fertilised or on its way out by then. May give it a go just to be thorough. ;) TWWs are so stressy, as there's nothing more I can do! If it's a BFP, I'd have a guess date of 6th November, which will be just before when I lost Lucy, so that'd be nice in a way. x

I say the more BD'ing the better! :thumbup: (if you and OH have the energy! lol)....Best to cover all angles, just incase you ov'd a little later than you thought! x


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking just fine :O)...the last 8 weeks have probably been the most stressful of my life to date, and I kinda feel like I can relax a little now...I had my blood taken for Down Sydrome Screening - will get those results back in 2 weeks, so thats my next anxious wait....
> 
> ready4family - I'm so sorry to hear your news, biggest hugs xx
> 
> Mousechicky - How are you? Still spotting? Are you doing OPK's?
> 
> MandAnda - Good luck with the SMEP'ing!!...Hope the TWW flies by and you're testing before you know it!
> 
> DueinMay - Any more news? How are you feeling? How did your scan go?
> 
> 
> xx

Hi :nope: went for my scan today. They saw nothing just and empty sack I am very sad.


----------



## dueinMay

meeky81 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking just fine :O)...the last 8 weeks have probably been the most stressful of my life to date, and I kinda feel like I can relax a little now...I had my blood taken for Down Sydrome Screening - will get those results back in 2 weeks, so thats my next anxious wait....
> 
> ready4family - I'm so sorry to hear your news, biggest hugs xx
> 
> Mousechicky - How are you? Still spotting? Are you doing OPK's?
> 
> MandAnda - Good luck with the SMEP'ing!!...Hope the TWW flies by and you're testing before you know it!
> 
> DueinMay - Any more news? How are you feeling? How did your scan go?
> 
> 
> xx

I am VERY happy for you though, so glad you made it to the 12 week mark. Now you should be able to enjoy some :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Meeky, that's the thing. Poor hubby's been on 24hr and night shifts, bless him. Last night shift tonight though, then four days off, so he can't complain about one more BD on Saturday! ;)

Due in May, I'm so sorry. How many weeks were you meant to be? Any chance it's just too early? What have they said about follow-up appointments, etc.? ((Hugs))


----------



## dueinMay

MandaAnda said:


> Meeky, that's the thing. Poor hubby's been on 24hr and night shifts, bless him. Last night shift tonight though, then four days off, so he can't complain about one more BD on Saturday! ;)
> 
> Due in May, I'm so sorry. How many weeks were you meant to be? Any chance it's just too early? What have they don't about follow-up appointments, etc.? ((Hugs))

Thanks Manda. I thought I was 6 weeks and 3 days today. I got my lab results back my hCG is at 62,049 and my progesterone is at 28. I don't know what all of this means, I am waiting for my doctors office to call me.


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How are we all? I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything is looking just fine :O)...the last 8 weeks have probably been the most stressful of my life to date, and I kinda feel like I can relax a little now...I had my blood taken for Down Sydrome Screening - will get those results back in 2 weeks, so thats my next anxious wait....
> 
> ready4family - I'm so sorry to hear your news, biggest hugs xx
> 
> Mousechicky - How are you? Still spotting? Are you doing OPK's?
> 
> MandAnda - Good luck with the SMEP'ing!!...Hope the TWW flies by and you're testing before you know it!
> 
> DueinMay - Any more news? How are you feeling? How did your scan go?
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi :nope: went for my scan today. They saw nothing just and empty sack I am very sad.Click to expand...

oh hun, I'm so sorry :(

is there any chance is just too early still? will you have another follow up scan? x


----------



## MandaAnda

dueinMay said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Meeky, that's the thing. Poor hubby's been on 24hr and night shifts, bless him. Last night shift tonight though, then four days off, so he can't complain about one more BD on Saturday! ;)
> 
> Due in May, I'm so sorry. How many weeks were you meant to be? Any chance it's just too early? What have they don't about follow-up appointments, etc.? ((Hugs))
> 
> Thanks Manda. I thought I was 6 weeks and 3 days today. I got my lab results back my hCG is at 62,049 and my progesterone is at 28. I don't know what all of this means, I am waiting for my doctors office to call me.Click to expand...

I don't know what the labs mean, but from what I've read before regarding not seeing anything in the scan, it could be that it's just too early. I did a google, and there are lots of people around your current gestation that were told that and went on to have a healthy baby. Fingers and toes crossed for you that that's the case. https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...egnancy-537/199481-empty-sac-6-week-scan.html


----------



## mouse_chicky

Meeky, yay for 12 weeks! I foresee a smooth pregnancy for your future. ;) (Btw, even if the downs test is positive, it doesn't mean anything. They scared me to death with Kara, but she's fine.)
I am using opks. I'm still spotting, but I've done a little googling, and it seems that it's normal to lightly spot awhile after af the first couple of cycles after mc. I hope to get a + opk in the next week or so.

dueinMay, I'm really praying that the scan was just to soon to see your little bean. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

MandaAnda, you're getting close to testing, right? Keep us updated! ;)

Any news dueinmay?

At CD 18, I'm still waiting to O. I'm getting ovulation pains but no + opk yet.


----------



## rayraykay

I am so happy for all of you who have had positive experiences after miscarriages. I am really hoping that will be me one day soon.

I had a D&C on the 19th of November.. went in to hear the heartbeat only to learn I had miscarried around 6 weeks. I got my AF back on January 17th, got a positive OPK on the 27th of January...and have had negative tests but no period. I doubt I'm pregnant if I keep getting negative tests (haven't tested since Tuesday but will test one more time tomorrow.) Now I am trying not to freak out too bad because my period is MIA. I wasn't counting on getting pregnant the first try, but it would be so helpful if my period would come again so I knew that my system still works :( This hurts so bad when all you want is a healthy pregnancy and baby. 

All of your success stories give me hope, and I just really hope it's me one day soon.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck rayraykay! It's rough just wishing your body would sort itself out so you can get pregnant again. We will have our rainbows. :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Mouse, I tested this morning at 9DPO. I've put it down as BFN, but I did see colour at the bottom of the test line. But then I had that on one test last cycle. I'm getting cramps right now. I didn't get my BFP with my angel until 10DPO (and looking on my chart I'd had cramping at 8DPO). So, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get a BFP eventually.


----------



## meeky81

Rayraykay - Sorry for your loss hun. Fingers crossed, you could still get a BFP....You're not out until thed Witch puts in an appearance! x

MandaAnda - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

+ opk, I think. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## meeky81

ged bd'ing mouaechicky!!!! x


----------



## MandaAnda

meeky81 said:


> MandaAnda - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! x

It appears to have worked.... ;)
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yahoo!:dance::wohoo:


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> meeky81 said:
> 
> 
> MandaAnda - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! x
> 
> It appears to have worked.... ;)
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Wahoo!!!! MASSIVE congrats hun!!! How do you feel!?!?!??! x :happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Crazy excited. Pre-period crampy off and on, and trying to tell myself that's normal.


----------



## meeky81

MandaAnda said:


> Crazy excited. Pre-period crampy off and on, and trying to tell myself that's normal.

Its definately normal, I had that too :flower:

Wow!! Thrilled for you! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Only 2 more sleeps for me before testing! :happydance:


----------



## dueinMay

Good luck mouse! Feeling anything?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I feel pregnant! Bloating, gassy, peeing a lot, sleepy. 

Yay for 8 weeks dueinMay! (almost 9 ;) )


----------



## dueinMay

mouse_chicky said:


> I feel pregnant! Bloating, gassy, peeing a lot, sleepy.
> 
> Yay for 8 weeks dueinMay! (almost 9 ;) )

That's great! All good signs. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MandaAnda

Sounds great, mouse! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> I feel pregnant! Bloating, gassy, peeing a lot, sleepy.
> 
> Yay for 8 weeks dueinMay! (almost 9 ;) )

Wahoo!! Let us know how you get on! fingers crossed for you!!:flower: x


----------



## rayraykay

mouse_chicky... I have been thinking of you... any news yet?

My period finally came on the 1st... so I am trying again this month. I am so so ready for a BFP... but I don't want to get my hopes up. Any tips?

Baby dust to all!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfn: at 9 dpo, but I guess it could still be early.

rayraykay, have you tried preseed yet? Dh and I love the stuff.

It's really hard not to get one's hopes up and even harder to except that it will happen when it's meant to happen.

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## MandaAnda

We didn't use Pre-Seed this time, as we'd run out, but it's definitely good stuff. I took vitex and an evening primrose and starflower oils mix.


----------



## mouse_chicky

10 dpo, :bfn: There's still hope, right?


----------



## MandaAnda

Definitely. You could've implanted late or not have a sensitive test.


----------



## meeky81

Deintately still hope hun! You're not out until the witch makes an apprearence! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

I think I'm out. :( Temp way below coverline.

Here we go again.


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> I think I'm out. :( Temp way below coverline.
> 
> Here we go again.

Aw hun, your still not out yet xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

rayraykay, are we the last ones?

I noticed ready4family got her :bfp: a couple of days ago.

Day 1 and I am ready for it to be my turn. 

:dust:


----------



## meeky81

ready4family said:


> Thank you... I'm crushed, mad, feeling sorry for myself and these babies I should have and never will. I'm going to take a break from this page for a bit, need to destress and find my "zen" again. Thanks for all your support ladies.

wow!! I see you got your bfp!!! massive congratulations!!! x


----------



## ready4family

Thanks ladies! I can't believe it happened again this month. Feeling excited, scared, nervous and more! You'll get your BFP's soon!!!!


----------



## rayraykay

mouse_chicky--

Yup, it appears we are the last ones. I am so excited for everyone who has gotten their :bfp: already, but I haven't gotten mine yet. I am fairly sure I was ovulating this weekend- had the signs and everything so we got down to business. Now currently in the two week wait again. Trying not to get my hopes up. I didn't use an OPK this time around because I couldn't stand to see the negatives on it (even tho I've gotten positives on it too, it's just another test to look at) If I don't get pregnant during this cycle I will go back to using them next time around. I want it to be my time so bad. I try not to get jealous of all the pregnant women I see around me all the time, and I work in a Child Care Center... I am surrounded by it every day. 

mouse_chicky-- keep your head up love, and I will do the same. xoxo:hugs:


----------



## dueinMay

I am back you guys, had a miscarriage at 10 weeks last week :( So now I guess I am TTC after 2 MMC's 

I am just so sad.


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> I am back you guys, had a miscarriage at 10 weeks last week :( So now I guess I am TTC after 2 MMC's
> 
> I am just so sad.

oh my gosh, I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss. biggest hugs xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Big hugs, hun. So sorry. Will they do any investigations as to why? I hope you get your sticky baby very soon. xx


----------



## JadeEmChar

*huge hugs DueinMay* :( 

I'm on cycle number 3 since my BO and 2-3 DPO so im playing the waiting game.

How is everyone else? I'm sorry i havent been posting i havent had a computer for sometime :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

dueinMay, I am so sorry. :cry: :hugs: 

I just know we will all have our sticky :bfp:s very soon. :dust:


----------



## dueinMay

Thanks everyone. I am just in shock, you know you worry but you kind of feel like no it won't happen again and then it does. 

My doctor is going to do some follow up testing. My thyroid may be an issuse. I'll see her next week and find out more. 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## ready4family

dueinmay I'm SO very sorry! I know words don't help and I really hope you figure out the issue, if there is one. Keep your head up. Hugs!


----------



## rayraykay

dueinmay I am so so sorry. I am thinking of you and sending you love. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hoping to O soon. Ladies, send me your baby dust please.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## rayraykay

:dust::dust::dust: for mouse_chicky!

I am feeling like I might have conceived this month! Really sore nipples and on and off tingly boobs (sorry if that's TMI) and spells of queasyness especially in the morning and in the night. Some mild cramping but no sign of AF anytime soon. Since I don't know the EXACT date of my ovulation or since my periods have been so wild I am going to wait until next week to test but I really have a feeling that this is my month. I am so hoping it will be soon for all of you ladies too. xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## dueinMay

rayraykay said:


> :dust::dust::dust: for mouse_chicky!
> 
> I am feeling like I might have conceived this month! Really sore nipples and on and off tingly boobs (sorry if that's TMI) and spells of queasyness especially in the morning and in the night. Some mild cramping but no sign of AF anytime soon. Since I don't know the EXACT date of my ovulation or since my periods have been so wild I am going to wait until next week to test but I really have a feeling that this is my month. I am so hoping it will be soon for all of you ladies too. xoxoxo :hugs:

Yay!!! Keep us posted when you start testing. Praying for you.


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much- I appreciate your support more than I'll ever be able to express. xoxoxoxo :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust: rayraykay, I hope this is your month! I'm feeling really positive too. Here's hoping we'll be bump buddies. :thumbup:


----------



## rayraykay

mouse_chicky...YES! I would love to be a bump buddy with you!!! Thank you for the prayers and the good thoughts. I will keep you updated when I start testing. I am gonna try to hold out until next weekend. Keep us updated mouse_chicky. I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. xoxo always thinking of you all and sending you love.


----------



## meeky81

rayraykay said:


> :dust::dust::dust: for mouse_chicky!
> 
> I am feeling like I might have conceived this month! Really sore nipples and on and off tingly boobs (sorry if that's TMI) and spells of queasyness especially in the morning and in the night. Some mild cramping but no sign of AF anytime soon. Since I don't know the EXACT date of my ovulation or since my periods have been so wild I am going to wait until next week to test but I really have a feeling that this is my month. I am so hoping it will be soon for all of you ladies too. xoxoxo :hugs:

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Let us know xx :flower:


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> :dust: rayraykay, I hope this is your month! I'm feeling really positive too. Here's hoping we'll be bump buddies. :thumbup:

Everything crossed for you too my lovely!! Really hope its your month! x


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you!! Maybe someone can help me out...

On the 24th, I had the really thick CM... it felt like I peed my pants. I was worried it was AF...but when I checked it was creamy white. Around the same time, I had tingly bbs. My husband and I have gotten busy (ha ha) all but four days since March 15th just to be safe. End of last week and into this week, I have been exhausted, on and off headaches, peeing what seems like more often, and feeling "sea sick" like on and off all day. I was also STARVING yesterday. I would eat, then an hour later I was hungry again. I thought this morning would be a good day to test, but I think it was too soon as I got a BFN. I was feeling really down about it but I have to remember I'm not out until AF shows her ugly face.

So today, about five minutes ago, I started having menstrual like cramps, but only for about five minutes, and along with the cramping, the cramps when into my back and I felt a slight pulling under my belly button. What could that be? Is it AF about to show her face or could it be related to early pregnancy? Any help/thoughts/info would be much appreciated. The cramps are now gone completely.. but the sea sickness has somewhat returned...

Thank you ladies


----------



## meeky81

rayraykay said:


> Thank you!! Maybe someone can help me out...
> 
> On the 24th, I had the really thick CM... it felt like I peed my pants. I was worried it was AF...but when I checked it was creamy white. Around the same time, I had tingly bbs. My husband and I have gotten busy (ha ha) all but four days since March 15th just to be safe. End of last week and into this week, I have been exhausted, on and off headaches, peeing what seems like more often, and feeling "sea sick" like on and off all day. I was also STARVING yesterday. I would eat, then an hour later I was hungry again. I thought this morning would be a good day to test, but I think it was too soon as I got a BFN. I was feeling really down about it but I have to remember I'm not out until AF shows her ugly face.
> 
> So today, about five minutes ago, I started having menstrual like cramps, but only for about five minutes, and along with the cramping, the cramps when into my back and I felt a slight pulling under my belly button. What could that be? Is it AF about to show her face or could it be related to early pregnancy? Any help/thoughts/info would be much appreciated. The cramps are now gone completely.. but the sea sickness has somewhat returned...
> 
> Thank you ladies

Do you know when you ovulated? When is AF due? Like you say, maybe you just tested too early...I got quite a few Negatives before my BFP

I'm not really any expert around CM etc...as I don't really have it...BUT...I definitaley had period like cramps and lower back ache, and was so certain it was AF on its way...but she never arrived!....maybe that could be implanting? I was also really exhasted and had sore boobs...so all good signs! :happydance:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :flower: xx


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you! Since I don't know EXACTLY when I ovulated, my best guess would be the 24th or around there. I am going to hold off testing until at least a week from yesterday or longer just in case. My last AF came on March 1st.. but since my cycles have been so whacky there's no telling when exactly it's due. But it sure hasn't shown up yet! I hope it doesn't!


----------



## dueinMay

rayraykay said:


> Thank you! Since I don't know EXACTLY when I ovulated, my best guess would be the 24th or around there. I am going to hold off testing until at least a week from yesterday or longer just in case. My last AF came on March 1st.. but since my cycles have been so whacky there's no telling when exactly it's due. But it sure hasn't shown up yet! I hope it doesn't!

Praying for you!


----------



## meeky81

So even if you did ovulate on the 24th, it could still be a little early to get your positive, especially if you ovulated later.....so keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! xxx


----------



## rayraykay

Hello all-

I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend. I've got a little update... so I didn't test this morning because my husband is out of town. After going to Target this afternoon and walking past the baby stuff... I cracked when I got home. I looked at it after 3 minutes and saw nothing but the big fat one pink line. I was distraught of course and threw the test in the trash. (I totally didn't wait long enough.) I went back to watching TV and just got this weird feeling...so I went back and dug the test out of the trash hahahaha. :wacko: Much to my surprise and cautious excitement there's a REALLY REALLLLLLYYYY faint pink line!!!! My only concern.. could it be an evap line cause I threw it in the trash? The link is clearly pink... but its very very faint. I attached a picture. Thank you for your support and help!
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mouse_chicky

Looks like a :bfp: to me! Keep testing!

I'm 6 dpo, so I'm going to start testing this Wednesday. So excited. :happydance:


----------



## rayraykay

I tested this morning and I attached the photo :cloud9: I think this is my rainbow!

I am sooo excited for you mouse_chicky..... I have a great feeling this is your month!!! Keep us updated... I am sending you good vibes and baby dust!!!!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mouse_chicky

Beautiful pic. ;)

Thanks for the support. :hugs:


----------



## dueinMay

Congrats rayray! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## meeky81

Wow!!! Congratulations rayray! Xx

Fingers crossed for you mouse chicky!x


----------



## rayraykay

I did a digital one this morning.. sure enough it said Pregnant. I am trying to think as positive as possible and so far so good. It's hard not to think something might go wrong, but I am convincing myself it won't. This is my rainbow, and I will hold the baby in my arms in December. Thinking of you all, sending you love, baby dust and good vibes. Thank you again for the support, once again, can't ever thank any of you enough.


----------



## dueinMay

rayraykay said:


> I did a digital one this morning.. sure enough it said Pregnant. I am trying to think as positive as possible and so far so good. It's hard not to think something might go wrong, but I am convincing myself it won't. This is my rainbow, and I will hold the baby in my arms in December. Thinking of you all, sending you love, baby dust and good vibes. Thank you again for the support, once again, can't ever thank any of you enough.


You are adorable. God bless you and your family! I will be thinking of you.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm pregnant! :bfp: According to ff, I'm 8dpo, but I think it's more like 9 dpo.

Yesterday I was almost in tears thinking I couldn't be pregnant because I was getting cramps, but lo and behold . . .
The test is very faint, I'll test with a digital in a couple of days, but I think this is my December rainbow baby. :cloud9:

Thank you girls for your :dust: It worked!


----------



## rayraykay

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU mouse_chicky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We must be due around the same time! HURRAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## rayraykay

PS how do you get those little timeline things? With the 4 weeks 2 days pregnant or whatever I want one!!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Wooooooo hooooooo!!!!!

Rayraykay, just google pregnancy ticker. Lilypie is a popular one. You then put the code in your signature.


----------



## rayraykay

Hey Manda... I tried to copy and paste the HTML code in my signature but it just showed up as text... is there a certain way to do it? Sorry! I don't know what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## MandaAnda

rayraykay said:


> Hey Manda... I tried to copy and paste the HTML code in my signature but it just showed up as text... is there a certain way to do it? Sorry! I don't know what I'm doing wrong!

On Lilypie, I choose message boards and the BB code. So, it'd look like this without spaces: Code snippet: PseudoHTML, UBBCode&#8482; and BBCode. Used on most forums.
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/1PtNp1.png[/im g][/url. ]


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm pregnant! :bfp: According to ff, I'm 8dpo, but I think it's more like 9 dpo.
> 
> Yesterday I was almost in tears thinking I couldn't be pregnant because I was getting cramps, but lo and behold . . .
> The test is very faint, I'll test with a digital in a couple of days, but I think this is my December rainbow baby. :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you girls for your :dust: It worked!

Massive Congrats!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you Manda! That helped!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks ladies! I couldn't wait any longer to do a digital, but it came out "pregnant."

So content. :)


----------



## rayraykay

Yahoooo!!!! Yayyyyyy mouse_chicky!!! Soooo over the moon happy for you.


----------



## meeky81

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to see how everyone was getting on? :flower:


xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Doing great! Can't wait for my first scan on Tuesday.

Tomorrow was the point in my last pregnancy that I started bleeding, so I'm kind of hoping the weekend ends uneventfully.

How's everyone else?


----------



## MandaAnda

I've a scan on Tuesday as well. It's for the NT measurement, so I hope all is well this time.


----------



## rayraykay

Doing pretty well. Still very nervous. Cramping/pinching going on still but I keep hearing it's normal. Its not severe and theres no blood. Everything was good at the first scan and I have my second scan on may 2nd. I'm starting to feel a little bit sicker.. So that's reassuring. So glad everyone is doing well it seems!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sticking my nose in. :haha: How's everyone doing? It's awesome looking at all the tickers and realizing how far along eveyone is. It's such a special feeling, being joyful for a group of ladies that have all gone through the storm at the same time. 

And now . . . our rainbows. :cloud9:


----------



## meeky81

dueinMay said:


> Thanks everyone. I am just in shock, you know you worry but you kind of feel like no it won't happen again and then it does.
> 
> My doctor is going to do some follow up testing. My thyroid may be an issuse. I'll see her next week and find out more.
> 
> Hope everyone else is hanging in there.

How are you keeping hun? did you have the follow up testing done? Any news? hope you're well :flower: xx


----------



## meeky81

mouse_chicky said:


> Sticking my nose in. :haha: How's everyone doing? It's awesome looking at all the tickers and realizing how far along eveyone is. It's such a special feeling, being joyful for a group of ladies that have all gone through the storm at the same time.
> 
> And now . . . our rainbows. :cloud9:


I can't believe I'm nearly in the 3rd Tri?! I read back over the first few pages when i was still waiting for my witch to arrive before trying again and getting frustrated! Little did I know my bean was already busy growing inside me....:cloud9:

Hope you're all well! xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hi:


----------



## MandaAnda

Going well here so far. I'm having a repeat anomaly scan in just over a week since they couldn't get a good enough view his heart measurements, but everything seems great. He's super wiggly! Best wishes to all growing little ones and those still trying for their rainbows.


----------

